#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-16
<Tm_T> hi kids
* Tm_T slaps rhkfin 
<Tm_T> anyone here remember where in website that expo kit was?
<Tm_T> and most importantly, how to get one :p
<beuno> hm, jenda knows, but he's out partying somewhere  :D
<beuno> I'd recommend you send an email to the mailing list
<Tm_T> beuno: yes thanks, I think it's time to join that one too =)
<beuno> :D
<Tm_T> I'm already in, well, too many
<beuno> yes, it's hard to keep that under control
<Tm_T> yeah, good that gmail can hold big amount of mail
<Tm_T> oh boy, some work to do to get release party organised and so on
<Tm_T> I wonder if I should be in -loco too
<Ckenyon> Evening
<nixternal> hey, anyone know that helios from the tux500 joke?
<Burgundavia> nope
<Burgundavia> although the lobby for linux people appear to have a slightly inflated idea of their own importance
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> they emailed me threatening me and calling me pathetic
<Samyel> ?
<nixternal> I replied, and it wasn't nice
<Samyel> who are the lobby for linux people? 
<Burgundavia> nixternal: care to forward me the email?
<nixternal> you know what, I don't need this shit man. this joke of a person emails me with that crap
<Samyel> <-- newbie
<nixternal> Burgundavia: yes
<boredandblogging> yeah, what are we talking about here?
<Burgundavia> that linux on racecar thingy
<nixternal> Burgundavia: You've Got Mail!
<boredandblogging> lol, interesting
<nixternal> part 1, part 2, and the rated R part 3
<nixternal> it is funny, these people who run that crap have "donate money to my pocket" buttons everywhere
<boredandblogging> nixternal, why are they threatening you?
<nixternal> boredandblogging: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2007-April/001840.html
<nixternal> you can see I was actually starting to support the idea, then I wasn't sure if I trusted it
<nixternal> now I hope it fails, and everyone donated a starbucks coffee for an ubuntu sticker on a lugnut
<boredandblogging> ahh, now I remember
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> they are going to sponsor a car by a guy with 1 finish
<nixternal> in the indy 500
<nixternal> they have a driver who don't even know what it is like to win, he just knows how to lose
<boredandblogging> ouch!
<nixternal> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stphane_Grgoire
<nixternal> yay for them
<Samyel> the trouble with basing your marketing on competative things is that it's very easy to attach "loser" to your name...
<Burgundavia> pretty much
<Samyel> without that having anything to do with your actual product
<Samyel> but if the car you're using to market yourself tanks out in an embarassing way, people will associate "flaming failure" with your name.
<adamant1988> nixternal: Why were you threatened? 
<Burgundavia> 35000 is also a lot of money
<Burgundavia> 350000, rather
<adamant1988> A lot of money that COULD have been spent on the development of free software
<Samyel> Or a lot of money that could be divided into safer marketing endeavours
<Samyel> But I'm not a gambler. :)
<Burgundavia> you could pay several developers for a full year on that
<Burgundavia> Samyel: why exactly are we violating the 3m rule
<Burgundavia> ?
<adamant1988> I would have preferred the software route, I could really use a decent photoshop alternative, I bet that much money would make a nice start. 
<Samyel> Because I'd have to shout to talk to you from here.
<Samyel> Poor Burgundavia. Tormented by a girl who follows him onto IRC. Pity the man.
<adamant1988> Has anyone looked over Ronnie's magazine? Who's arm do I need to twist to start getting that out there.
<Madpilot> these people actually have the $350,000 already?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: no
<Samyel> adamant: I had a look through it.
<Burgundavia> it is out there
<Samyel> adamant: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<boredandblogging> adamant1988, has the digg and reddit thing been done for the issue?
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: No sir, I do need to do the digging, I expected beuno to get in touch with me (as he promised) when it was ready
<adamant1988> It seems that didn't happen
<nixternal> Madpilot: they have like 3k, enough for a bumper sticker!
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> and a keyfob
<Madpilot> nixternal, a small bumpersticker, at that...
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> like the size of the ubuntu stickers you get via shipit
<adamant1988> I just think they're wasting that
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: Care to link me to the UWN for this week so I can digg this? 
<boredandblogging> might also want to do what Burgundavia suggested, someone email ubuntu-news and ubuntu-announce
<boredandblogging> adamant1988, yeah, hold on
<nixternal> someone said 350k for some devs. that would be the best thing to do with that money
<adamant1988> nixternal: Exactly my stance
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: uwn is on the wiki, as per usual
<adamant1988> that money could be put to MUCH better use
<boredandblogging> adamant1988, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue36
<nixternal> I will be at that race, and let me just tell you, 75% of the people who go, go for the booze and the noise, and probably don't even have a computer capable of running windows 95
<adamant1988> Burgundavia: I know it's that (for one reason or another) firefox is being extremely sketchy for me this evening. 
<Samyel> it's hypothetical because they don't even have the money. What are the odds of raising that kind of $$$, anyway?
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: check the list archives
<Burgundavia> Samyel: nil
<nixternal> Samyel: they were actually on digg and slashdot, so I think that is how they have raised 3k so far, if that isn't inflated
<adamant1988> Ok, I'm going to digg this.
<Samyel> Nixternal: 3K is a loooooooong way from 350K.
<nixternal> hell ya
<Samyel> Like ridiculously far. 
<nixternal> and they have less than a month to do it
<Samyel> Maybe they meant NEXT year's? :)
<nixternal> the guy is like "we get 20k hits a day", and all you have to show for it is 3k
<nixternal> 15k hits are from the idiot hitting refresh to see if his money is getting fatter
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: what do you propose I put for the story description? 
<boredandblogging> adamant1988, there is a section call "In This Issue", basically list that stuff
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: great, sorry
<boredandblogging> adamant1988, np
<adamant1988> I actually just chose to use the description at the top of the wiki
<boredandblogging> whatever gets to read ;-)
<adamant1988> In this issue we cover Mark's announcement on the next Ubuntu release codename and schedule, Feisty Fawn's release parties and a small delay in the release candidate due to problems with certain ATA chipsets, although the final release is still expected on Thursday 19th.
<adamant1988> is that acceptable?
<boredandblogging> i'd leave out the delay thing
<boredandblogging> push the positive thing
<boredandblogging> they'll see the delay once they read it
<Tm_T> mooh
<adamant1988> In this issue we cover Mark's announcement on the next Ubuntu release codename and schedule, Feisty Fawn's release parties and more...
<adamant1988> acceptable?
<Tm_T> yay for release parties \o/
<boredandblogging> yeah
* Tm_T hopes all parties goes well
<boredandblogging> thats fine
<Tm_T> our is bit, well, in unstable state =)
<Tm_T> or something like that
<boredandblogging> "on the next Ubuntu release, codename, features, and schedule"
<boredandblogging> something like that
<adamant1988> little late
<adamant1988> haha
<boredandblogging> its fine either way
<adamant1988> Ok, I did it as the first way
<Tm_T> mention parties
<boredandblogging> haha, yeah, mentioning parties is always good
<Tm_T> well, that will get people to parties =)
<Tm_T> I afraid we are doing big happening with press and all for ten of us =)
<Tm_T> local papers have big headline "OpenSource Release was boring"
<boredandblogging> lol
<Tm_T> we have reserved room with 70 seats with tables
<Tm_T> so roughly there can be over hundred =)
<Tm_T> I hope there will be people
<Tm_T> jenda: slap me when you're there
<adamant1988> I would throw an install party, but the the LUG for Elkins, WV would be about... 4 people, roughly.  1 is a PCLinuxOS user, the other is a Slackware user, myself and my friend are both Ubuntu (or derivative) users
<Tm_T> :p
<adamant1988> Yeah
<adamant1988> So, basically, if you like technology WV is a bad place to be.
<Tm_T> WV is hmm, West Virginia?
<adamant1988> Yes.
<adamant1988> A state with a grand total of people less than 1/8th the population of New York city. 
<Tm_T> adamant1988: and that's still more than any city in Finland I think ;)
<adamant1988> Most of which who are labeled (rightfully in most cases) as "unskilled workers".
<Tm_T> :p
<adamant1988> Tm_T: West Virginia's population as of the last census I saw was just a little over 1 million. 
<Tm_T> yup, and biggest cities here has, well, 600 000 or so
<adamant1988> Yeah, I won't go into that
<Tm_T> whole country 5.2 million =)
<adamant1988> I think the largest city here floats around... MAYBE 30,000?
<adamant1988> I know the town/city I live in is one of the few communities in the state large enough to actually have it's own Wal-Mart, and it has 9,000 people (give or take)
<Tm_T> hmm, ok, that is small, even "big city in east" (that means next to russian border) Joensuu, my "homecity", has 60 000
<adamant1988> My town is actually considered to be reasonably large, only defeated in size by the larger 'cities' in the state (Charleston, Clarksburg, Morgantown, etc.)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I somehow start to love this less crowded part of the country
<Tm_T> I did watch documentation from tv about small village bit north from here, 11 citizens where 2 employed
<Tm_T> and they used to have own tv-show 30 years ago =)
* Tm_T is old enough to be romantic
<Tm_T> grumpy too
<Vhata_> I see that UWN has finally gotten the spelling of Feisty (not Fiesty) right, but they've started spelling it Gusty, and not Gutsy  ;-)
<Vhata_> is it a particularly flatulent gibbon?
<nixternal> gahahaha
<nixternal> flatulent gibbon
<nixternal> holy jesus, you just gave it a new nickname
<Vhata> it's justice for Mark not accepting my "Emetic Echidna"
<Vhata> emetic n : a medicine that induces nausea and vomiting [syn: {vomit}, {vomitive}, {nauseant}]  
<Samyel> Vhata: I told Burgundavia, and he just said, "oops."
<Vhata> Samyel: a fair enough comment ;-)
<Vhata> I'm sure we'll get used to it in the next six months, before Mark chooses something else for us to misspell
<Samyel> haha
<Samyel> I'll try to keep an eye on those. I've been helping edit UWN, and it slipped past me too.
<Vhata> cool ta
<Samyel> and now, I sleeeeeeep
<Samyel> *thud*
<MenZa> :O
<Tm_T> sleep?
<MenZa> pfft
<MenZa> Sleep is for the weak!
<Admiral_Chicago> exactly
<MenZa> \o/
<jenda> Aloha
<MenZa>  Morning jenda!
* jenda slaps Tm_T around a bit with a large trout
<jenda> mornin'
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> h:)
<MenZa> -h
<Tm_T> jenda: :)
<jenda> yo
<Tm_T> jenda: you know about expo kit?
<jenda> f'cuss
* Tm_T can't find that webpage
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<Tm_T> jenda: anyway, me wanna
<Tm_T> aah, thanks
* jenda had one sent, but it didn't arrive :/
<MenZa> :O
<Tm_T> :(
<jenda> I expect it to come 2 days after the LinuxExpo :-D
<juliux> the expo kits are not so good as you think if you only read the wikipage
<MenZa> hmm
<jenda> juliux: what's wrong widdum?
<MenZa> Expo kits should be of dynamic size
<juliux> i get 4 expo kits in the laste 2 years
<MenZa> So... there'd be a difference between going to the local LUG meetup and Linuxworld :P
<juliux> jenda, the shirts have the sizes one s, two m, one large, one extra large
<MenZa> (e.g. maybe 100 people vs. 50,000 people)
<MenZa> juliux: How many Ubuntu polos do you have in stock?
<juliux> MenZa, zero
<MenZa> WHAT
<MenZa> :O
<Tm_T> juliux: well, if we ge even one, it will be used and reused often and hard =)
<MenZa> Doing more?
<juliux> MenZa, yes
<MenZa> Phew.
<juliux> MenZa, at the begining of may we will produce new ones
<MenZa> Fantastic
<jenda> juliux: goodies :)
<MenZa> Do let me know, lasse AT havelund DOT org
<MenZa> :3
<jenda> I'll be wearing mine to the linuxexpo
<juliux> MenZa, now you know;9
<MenZa> Well, when they're done
<jenda> I have it iron'd an all ;)
<juliux> MenZa, we will make business shirts
<MenZa> I'm probably ordering another
<MenZa> jenda: hehehe
<MenZa> juliux: oh?
<MenZa> Are they fabtastic like the polo shirts?
<jenda> juliux: what are business shirts?
* MenZa is wearing his now
* MenZa strokes the logo
<MenZa> My point exactly, jenda
<jenda> juliux: I'll probably buy a few if I come to dresden
<jenda> and try to sell them here to the team
<jenda> because it'll save on the shipping :)
<MenZa> jenda: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://farm1.static.flickr.com/37/82314327_5566677818.jpg%3Fv%3D0&imgrefurl=http://www.flickr.com/photos/maurice_flower/82314327/&h=375&w=500&sz=133&hl=en&sig2=o6-Czh5jDU7ma559l6NhzQ&start=18&um=1&tbnid=IJP3-Z35dJ49DM:&tbnh=98&tbnw=130&ei=0ysjRoGNHJLa0gTf-oz7CA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbusiness%2Bshirts%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:da:official%
<MenZa> oh dear
<jenda> 600 CZK is way too much for a shirt...
<jenda> O_O
<MenZa> long link
<juliux> http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/2500591792108080_1.jpg
<jenda> 400 is better
<juliux> that is a business shirt;)
<MenZa> hehehehe
<jenda> MenZa: can you tinyurl it?
<juliux> http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/2500591773088080_0.jpg
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> I sooo want one
<MenZa> As do I
<MenZa> That reminds me
<MenZa> I have a 200 korun note here
<jenda> juliux: you mean, top-down button-up?
<jenda> MenZa: :)
<MenZa> That's like... five pints.
<juliux> jenda, yes
<MenZa> I'd send it to you :)
<jenda> MenZa: where you livin'
<jenda> MenZa: 200 is 10 pints
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> oh dear
<MenZa> That's 5 litres of beer
* MenZa drools
<jenda> MenZa: I assume we're going out for a beer next time we meet ;)
<MenZa> Definitely ;)
* jenda starts packing
<MenZa> hehehe
<jenda> hey... dude, I might actually be passing through Denmark this summer
<Tm_T> can I come too?
* Tm_T hides
<juliux> jenda, we will not make business shirts for stock only via preorder
<jenda> Depending on whether I'll be going by bus or hitch-hiking, I could stop by
<jenda> juliux: mark me down for two :)
<jenda> Tm_T: of course :)
<juliux> jenda, short or long arm?
<jenda> Tm_T: if you _ever_ pass through Prague, drop a line.
<jenda> juliux: one of each
* jenda replaces wardrobe with 100% Ubuntu stuff
<jenda> since I can't get my machine any more Ubuntu :)
<Tm_T> jenda: sounds like good place to stay few days atleast :)
<juliux> jenda, size?
<jenda> juliux: I need 3 pairs of trousers, 10 pairs of underpants, 10 pairs of socks, 2 jumpers and 5 handkerchiefs.
<jenda> M, methinks
<juliux> jenda, lol
<MenZa> jenda is M.
<MenZa> or S.
* MenZa hides.
<jenda> M
<jenda> :)
<jenda> /M checked the shirts.
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> hehehe
<jenda> and they're M
<juliux> jenda, the price is 20 for the business ones;)
<jenda> O_O
<juliux> jenda, do you want withe or blue?
<jenda> I guess I'll have to start working
<MenZa> :O
<jenda> white or blue?
<juliux> shirt color
<MenZa> I want my polo shirts :(
<jenda> kk
<jenda> hmm
<MenZa> My current polo shirt is so sexy I want another
<jenda> juliux: blue for the shortsleeve, white for the long
<juliux> jenda, noted
<juliux> the logo will be on the breast pocket
<MenZa> They better rock, juliux
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> juliux: or else...
<jenda> juliux: I wonder if I can carry my suit over that longsleeve shirt so that the logo can be seen...
<juliux> MenZa, but they are to expansive to make them for normal expos, so we only can make it via reservation
<juliux> jenda, that shoudl work
<jenda> Nah - it would have to be unbuttoned...
<jenda> ergo: I need an Ubuntu tie :)
<MenZa> the polo shirt, juliux?
<rjian> hello guys :)
<Tm_T> juliux: business shirt, our marketing team prolly likes to have few at some point
* MenZa doesn't wear ties.
<juliux> MenZa, no business shirts
<MenZa> oh.
<juliux> MenZa, we will make around 160 t-shirts and polo-shirts
<MenZa> phew
<MenZa> the polo shirts totally float my boat
<juliux> so we have some on stock
<MenZa> Any plans for some black ones?
<rjian> hehe its that for free?
* juliux notes that MenZa wants a black one
<jenda> rjian: definitely
<jenda> rjian: as in speech, that is
<MenZa> I wear black shirts mostly, and a black Ubuntu polo would make my day
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> I'd probably get two, juliux
<mindspin> black ones would rock 
* juliux notes that MenZa wants two a black polo shirts
* MenZa nods.
<rjian> jenda: hehehe
<MenZa> true dat, mindspin
<MenZa> mindspin agrees, juliux
<mindspin> and kubuntu-blue ones too ;-)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> hehehehe
<MenZa> Kubuntu blue indeed
<MenZa> Or Xubuntu blue
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <3
<rjian> ubuntu cap?
<MenZa> Xubuntu <3
<rjian> hehe
<MenZa> the market is huge if it's executed properly
<jenda> MenZa: just imagine walking into a store in a black suit, white ubuntu shirt and the logo on your tie...
<jenda> juliux: are you still thinking of them stickers?
<MenZa> jenda: bahaha
<rjian> Ubuntu advocacy :)
<juliux> jenda, yes
<jenda> I was just about to call my printer guy to ask about pins
<jenda> pins == badges
<jenda> that would probably look better on a suit than a tie
<MenZa> I agree
<MenZa> Just make them simple
<MenZa> And unobtrusive
<rjian> who is making it? jenda?
<jenda> (they were elky's idea)
<MenZa> elkbuntu ftw <3
<jenda> rjian: the shirts, jules - the pins and stickers, me
<juliux> jenda, yeah pins
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> that reminds me
<MenZa> how many of my stickers have you got left in stock, jenda?
<rjian> jenda: cool.. can i see a link?
<jenda> juliux: is there a good chance you might tell me soon if you'll be taking more stickers? :)
<MenZa> 'son the wiki somewhere
<rjian> i mean screenshot hehe
<jenda> rjian: for which?
<rjian> for the shirt etc..
<jenda> MenZa: just a sec...
<rjian> hehe
<MenZa> jenda: rgr :)
<juliux> jenda, i will see it in the next days
* rjian is there a cap? hehe
<jenda> ok, cool
<jenda> I'll hold of on calling them, then :)
<MenZa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu?action=show&redirect=SpreadUbuntu
<jenda> rjian: poster: http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/HanZo/poster-layout.jpg
<jenda> rjian: stickers: http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Stickers/ubuntu.png
<jenda> (crazya$$ huge image)
<MenZa> eugh, raster art
<MenZa> jenda: fits nice on my monitor, I run 1800x1440 ;D
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> and kubuntu.png, xubuntu.png, edubuntu.png in that same dir
<jenda> MenZa: :)
<jenda> MenZa: he didn't want it in svg... but he ended up taking that anyway ;)
<jenda> (there was something he didn't like about the pngs)
<jenda> MenZa: 233 U, 601 K, 433 X, 371 E
<rjian> jenda: thnx for the link.. i have only one ubuntu shirt :)
<jenda> goes for juliux too
<jenda> :)
<jenda> good morning, popey, Ckenyon 
<jenda> rjian: I have about 50 altogether ;)
<jenda> but they aren't really mine.
<popey> morning :)
<rjian> haha can i have a free materials? haha
<jenda> a loco guy made them, and asked me to sell them off
<jenda> rjian: I only send CDs for free :)
<rjian> got a lot of CDs hehehe
<MenZa> I have some CD's left.
<MenZa> :\
<rjian> i got the Ubuntu shirt on the last event FOSS@zamboanga
<MenZa> :o
* MenZa wants to go to a FOSS conference.
<rjian> MenZa: your location? :D
<MenZa> Denmark.
<MenZa> There was one not that long ago
<MenZa> LinuxForum
<MenZa> But I couldn't go
<MenZa> Considering LinuxWorld this October
<rjian> hehe i remember i organize FOSS@CCI giving ubuntu cd's hehe
<juliux> MenZa, which linuxworld?
<MenZa> in Denmark
<MenZa> oh, yeh
<MenZa> UK
<rjian> MenZa: wow.. hehehe
* rjian any idea when will be the release of Feisty?
<jenda> rjian: thursday
<MenZa> if all goes accordingly*
<rjian> jenda: cool hehehe another party in PH hehe
<jenda> rjian: what's PH?
<rjian> Philippines
<jenda> Phom-penh?
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> ok :)
<rjian> hehe
* rjian trying to organize FOSS@Mindanao Conference  :)
<jenda> cool
<rjian> but that is a big event hope i can make it before september 
<Tm_T> moooh
<Tm_T> btw anyone going to aKademy ?
<Ckenyon> jenda: morning
<juliux> hi Ckenyon 
<Ckenyon> juliux: morning
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, i'd prefer guadec, and then -ENOMONEY
<popey> wooot
<popey> week off work booked for Ubuntu Developer Summit
<elkbuntu> either way, -ENOMONEY :(
* elkbuntu hugs popey
<elkbuntu> yay!
<popey> \o/ 
* popey hugs elkbuntu 
<popey> time to do the hotel/flight booking dance
<elkbuntu> yeah... those would be useful
<jenda> Ckenyon: you think you could point me to the Press releases, so that they could be translated into Czech?
* MenZa pounces elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> MenZa, should do danish too :
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> link, link
<jenda> oink, oink
* jenda has to work
<jenda> I wont' be responding today ;) laters.
<jenda> Hello Mithrandir 
<jenda> where's your cloak :)
<jenda> (so much for staying off IRC today)
<MenZa> hehehehe
<Admiral_Chicago> jenda: he got busted playing around on Vista...his cloak was taken away. :0
<jenda> it lasted a whole 20 minutes... as long as it took to make lunch :)
<jenda> haha
<jenda> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> to be fair....http://qdb.us/79712
<Admiral_Chicago> jenda: thats the real traitor ^^
<Mithrandir> hiya jenda, I don't use cloaks.
<jenda> okeydoke :)
<Mithrandir> so, since RC is obviously delayed we are making this a bit up as we go, but we now have a plan for how the announcements should happen.
<Admiral_Chicago> how is that?
<Mithrandir> I'm going to send this to the list as well, but I'd like to run it by you too.
<jenda> ok, cool
<Mithrandir> Press Release: this goes out via pressy-like methods, and there's just one for everyone -- it links to the download page
<Mithrandir> E-Mail Announcement: this goes to ubuntu-announce, and there's just one -- it's more basic than our current mail, and links to things like the press release, the download page (instead of a mirrors list), the release notes, tour, etc.
<Mithrandir> Release Notes: we've not really done this properly before, this will be a page on the website that lists the upgrade notes and known issues only
<Mithrandir> Tour: this goes on the wiki, and has screenshots; basically what we've called the release notes before
<jenda> The release notes to-date have shown too little info or too much?
<jenda> or the right amount, just wrong info :)
<jenda> ah
* jenda should finish reading before asking questions.
<Mithrandir> what we call release notes today (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/RC) is going to be called the tour.
<Mithrandir> which admittedly is a better name for it.
<jenda> yes, it prolly is
<jenda> Why don't the Press Releases link to the 'tour', Mithrandir?
<jenda> I'd think that would be a thing 'outsiders' would like to see.
<Mithrandir> it would make sense, except the press release was sent out some time ago, with an embargo on it.
<Mithrandir> so we can't change it.
<Mithrandir> I think we should make sure it happens for gutsy, though.
<jenda> eek
<jenda> ok
<Mithrandir> I believe it was also sent out to a bunch of -marketing people so it could be translated.
<jenda> yes, yes
<jenda> I was asking Ckenyon for a copy about 20 minutes before you joined the channel :)
<Mithrandir> oh, ok. :-)
<jenda> Okeydoke, I gotta run off again (virtually - just to another window :)) to do some work.
<Mithrandir> hm, I think /FeistyFawn/RC on the wiki should be renamed to FeistyTour or something like that.
<Mithrandir> (and similarly for Kubuntu)
<Ckenyon> Mith
<Ckenyon> Mithrandir: The tour should be ubuntu7.04 tour
* poningru waves at Ckenyon 
<poningru> Ckenyon: we couldnt find anyone close to the sparc installer
<poningru> do you know anyone?
<poningru> I asked in -devel and no one responded :(
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-17
<adamant1988> Hello all
<freelancer317> Hiya adamant
<poningru> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mindspin> hi, can anybody point me to the press pack for the Feisty Release?
<Burgundavia> mindspin: not yet completely done
<Burgundavia> mindspin: what specifically are you looking for?
<mindspin> I will prepare/translater Articles for the release, and send them to the press, (for the german kubuntu team)
<Burgundavia> mindspin: ahh
<mindspin> afaik shuld the presspack be available for the teams
<mindspin> since yesterday
<Burgundavia> the press release is available
<Burgundavia> need to contact canonical directly
<mindspin> ok
<Burgundavia> for the features tour, that is on the wiki
<mindspin> by taking the pr@caanonical addy?
<mindspin> features tour -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/RC ?
<Burgundavia> no and yes
<mindspin> hehe
<Burgundavia> for the former, just a sec
<Mithrandir> AIUI from talking with Chris yesterday, what's traditionally been our release notes (which is what FeistyFawn/RC is) is the tour.
<Burgundavia> Mithrandir: ok
<Burgundavia> Mithrandir: mind checking it over. I am certain it is lacking something
<Mithrandir> it should be renamed to 7.04Tour or something like that, though.
<Mithrandir> Chris pointed out to me that we're too good at using the code names.
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> the plan is to move to the website once it is done
<Mithrandir> hm, I was told it was to stay on the wiki.
<Mithrandir> either way works for me.
<Burgundavia> oh
<Burgundavia> stay on the wiki?
<Mithrandir> are you worried about vandals or is there any other reason for it not to stay?
<Burgundavia> the website makes it more official
<Burgundavia> and that has also been the trend
<Burgundavia> and vandals do slightly concern me
<Mithrandir> ok, I don't think anybody is strongly opposed to it, I'm just retelling what I was told.
<Burgundavia> can you check it over for last minute changes?
<Mithrandir> sure
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> there might be some server stuff I missed talking about
<Mithrandir> the NM screenshot should be retaken; Static configuration is changed to Manual configuration
<Mithrandir> mp3 should be capitalised (under "Easy installation of multimedia codecs")
<Mithrandir> the zeroconf screenshot should probably list something else than "poningru"; people might think that means something special.
<mindspin> hehe
<Mithrandir> (yes, I know it's poningru in here)
<Burgundavia> might just blur that
<Burgundavia> as getting that is a tad difficult with a single Ubuntu machine
<Mithrandir> the gobby one?  Can't you get something useful by creating a test user and logging in there in gdmflexiserv -n?
<Burgundavia> that might work
<Burgundavia> the nm screenshot is also not the default theme
<Mithrandir> the desktop effects screenshot should be of compiz and not the "how to enable", IMO
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Mithrandir> I think using the term "binary-only" or "proprietary" when referring to non-free drivers is better, since, well, you don't have any drivers which aren't binary, do you?
<Burgundavia> heh
<mindspin> binary-only is no fun to translate ;-)
<mindspin> proprietary would be ok but not for average users..
<Burgundavia> ok, reworded stuff
<Burgundavia> also need to shuffle stuff around
<Mithrandir> the imac paragraph is kinda weak.
<Mithrandir> and looks unfinished
<Burgundavia> I say the following order: data migration, desktop effects, networking, codecs, restricted manager, new artwork, new games, help centre, everything else
<Mithrandir> shouldn't it be Ubuntu Server Edition or Ubuntu Server rather than lowercasing server edition?
<Burgundavia> the former
<Burgundavia> the website wording has changed
<Mithrandir> I'm not sure why virtualisation makes Ubuntu a better choice as web, database, mail, file or print server, so that should probably be reworded.
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> I have been away until yesterday, which was a bad time to be travelling for work
<Burgundavia> do we support efi or just bootcamp?
<mindspin> new games is about chess and sudoku? that#s so weak I would keep it off
<Mithrandir> for intel macs?  Just bootcamp.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Mithrandir> afaik
<Burgundavia> I will ask the great mjg59
<Mithrandir> or Colin
<Burgundavia> mindspin: can you add the bit about network gaming to it?
<Burgundavia> and sudoku is a great brand right now
<mindspin> ;-)
<mindspin> artwork is even impressing
* mindspin is sorry for playing th devils advocate
<Mithrandir> under the mail server improvements, I'm not sure there's such a strong preference for postfix any more.  exim4 is just as much in main.
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Mithrandir> talk to Fabio about the sparc64 bits, he should be able to fill you in there.
<mindspin> I like the part about postfix, but some lines on exim would do no harm...
<Mithrandir> and I think SPF is utter crack, but that's not a discussion I'm going to start here and now. :-P
<Burgundavia> I think compiz is utter crack, but we are marketing the features, not making judgement calls on it
<mindspin> indeed
<Burgundavia> lp is going down for an update
<Mithrandir> the download links should go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu.
<mindspin> but, sorry chess was the first game I played on suse 6.0 years ago, many people will rofl when they read about this improvement
<Burgundavia> means it is time for me to sleep, as it is really later here
<Burgundavia> late, rather
<mindspin> thats food for the trolls in my eyes
<Burgundavia> mindspin: nobody said anything when GNOME made a big deal out of it
<mindspin> aha
<mindspin> ok
<Burgundavia> Mithrandir: can you tag the changes on the top of the page and/or email me/the marketing team about them?
<Mithrandir> I think the server bit should mention apache 2.2 as well
<Mithrandir> Burgundavia: I'll email -marketing and follow the discussion there.
<mindspin> what about saying a contemporary LAMP infrastructure
<poningru> http://enterprise.linux.com/enterprise/07/04/16/2019244.shtml?tid=123&tid=41&tid=11&tid=19
<poningru> :D
<poningru> err
<boredandblogging> haha
<poningru> wrong channel :p
<boredandblogging> how dare anyone say the words "open standards" anywhere around microsoft?!?
<poningru> boredandblogging: read the para
<poningru> see the author list
<poningru> ;)
<boredandblogging> ahhh, very nice!
<poningru> we need that submitted to reddit/digg/slashdot
<poningru> can someone help>
<poningru> ?
<poningru> I dont wanna use the ubuntumarketing accounts
<boredandblogging> right
<boredandblogging> i don't have one
<boredandblogging> digg seems to be down at the moment
<boredandblogging> poningru: you there?
<boredandblogging> http://digg.com/microsoft/Microsoft_s_Men_in_Black_kill_Florida_open_standards_legislation
<poningru> awesome thanks
<boredandblogging> poningru, np
<alucardni> Hello everybody
<alucardni> can anyone tell me how can I get the ubuntu theme for Drupal 5.1?
<boredandblogging> alucardni, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Templates
<alucardni> boredandblogging: the link is broken
<alucardni> i tryed to contact the ohio LoCo Team, but they didn't answered
<boredandblogging> stop by their channel in the afternoons, or contact Vorian
<alucardni> thanx boredandblogging 
<boredandblogging> alucardni, np
<jenda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2470080
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-18
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: can you check the reordering of the 7.04Tour page?
<Madpilot> URL?
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/7%2e04Tour#preview
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, looks good. couple of FIXMEs still there, though
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> do you think I need a screenshot for the command not found stuff?
<Madpilot> Unexpected Ubuntu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slashdot_effect - check out the first screenshot, right side of the page
<somerville32> jenda_, Are you promoted?
<ajehuk> ..
<ajehuk> ..
<beuno> jenda_: great work with the ubuntuforums bit  :D
<beuno> maybe we should add a "discuss this" link on it?
<ajehuk> ..
<ajehuk> ..
<Mithrandir> ajehuk: why do you keep generating activity here without saying anything useful?
<ajehuk> appologies for that - I'm rewiring my phones at the same time - (have been since about 3am) - anyway - sometimes when my router drops and picks up again bitchx (my irc client) drops into a state of confusion, the .. was to ensure that I was still in the channel - its notlike there is enough activity to identify otherwise..
<BHSPitMonkey> ajehuk, just whois someone or something.
<somerville32> Or start some conversation :D
<ajehuk> now there is an idea...
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-19
<chaddy> evening all
<ajehuk> evening
<chaddy> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/spotlight link here to sign up with Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter redirects to an O'Reilly registration page
<chaddy> which wasn't really what I was after
<chaddy> s/weekly news/newsletter
<chaddy> *sigh*, /me is overtired
<ajehuk> no that doesnt look right...
<ajehuk> give me a moment...
<chaddy> it's not really a problem, just added an RSS feed to the fridge
<chaddy> that'll get me all the info I need, I'm sure
<ajehuk> nah it is right, once you sign up you get to choose what you would like in the way of news letters, the ubuntu live one is listed there...
<chaddy> ahh, ok, just looked wrong
<chaddy> thanks a lot, ajehuk 
<ajehuk> chaddy - its not that obvious - I ended up searching for ubunut...
<ajehuk> chaddy - way down at the bottom.. :)
<ajehuk> right Im out of here for a while - g'night all
<chaddy> ahh, I see what the problem is, the link doesn't specify that it's the "Live" newsletter for the conference
<chaddy> pebcak at this end, mainly, though
<chaddy> s/cak/kac
<Burgwork> chaddy: that is clearly just the newsletter for Ubuntu live, not the UWN
<chaddy> yeah, you're right, Burgwork; /me should sleep and consider more
<elkbuntu> omg it's a John Little
* elkbuntu pokes johnlittle
<johnlittle> Hey ;)
<johnlittle> Sorry our new Houston LoCo ppl were chatting me up
<johnlittle> elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> oh? on irc or release partay?
<johnlittle> irc
<johnlittle> How have you been?
<elkbuntu> good, busy, yourself?
<johnlittle> Same..still plugging away at ubuntu stuff just not on IRC much
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> been keeping up to date on us all then i suppose
<johnlittle> I try..mostly focused on ubuntuvideo but I monitor everything and blog a lot. Writing something tonight for the Houston paper's tech blog.
<elkbuntu> nice
<johnlittle> Still haven't been to any events so I'm not jetting around like some people ;)
<elkbuntu> :
<johnlittle> I just toil away in the basement
<elkbuntu> have you spoken to dinda/belinda recently?
<johnlittle> Nope..about?
<elkbuntu> whether she's going to be in spain or not
<elkbuntu> she seemed to have a potential work conflict but i didnt hear how it ended up
<johnlittle> No idea
<johnlittle> But if you run into her record me a video :p
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> i have not the facilities for that :(
<elkbuntu> i have video in my camera, but no sound
<johnlittle> I still need one from Jono
<johnlittle> I'm hoping release party vids show up. You hitting any parties?
<elkbuntu> nope unfortunately
<elkbuntu> if there were to be one in my area, i'd like have to organise it, and well... i havent
<johnlittle> Same here :)
<johnlittle> I've been cutting back on projects lately. Not all the way back but I'm not taking on new ones anytime soon.
<johnlittle> Hows the freelancing thing going?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: http://blog.lobby4linux.com/archives/145-Tux500-Where-are-we-now.html
<nixternal> I can only imagine
<nixternal> did he sell me out?
<Burgundavia> nah, just more blather
<nixternal> ya, I have been in communication with the REAL people behind the Tux500 campaign about that guy and the threats he sent me
<Burgundavia> oh?
<nixternal> I provided them the entire conversation and told them he is the reason I will not support the project was well as thousands of others
<nixternal> I told them people know him as the "idiot on digg" and the "moron on slashdot"
<nixternal> ya, I was on the phone with them this week, they are cool people and are dead serious about the project
<Burgundavia> ah, interesting
<nixternal> I wish them luck, but as long as that idiot is apart of their team, they get no monetary support from me
<Burgundavia> well, they are not communicating very well
<Burgundavia> nor did they get anybody to sign on
<Burgundavia> they also have a history of announcing their projects as if they are the only ones that will ever market Linux well
<nixternal> I told them they need to do something, as I have spoken to a few people who are aggregated on a few planets, and all it takes is one of us to blog about this guy and you are through
<nixternal> but I told them that they are safe as long as they control this guy, otherwise they are a sinking ship with him
<nixternal> well, they couldn't market linux if their lives depended on it
<nixternal> you don't market Linux to a bunch of toothless drunks at "Americas" race
<nixternal> people go to Indy for 1 or 3 or 4 things
<nixternal> 1) get drunk
<nixternal> 2) watch girls get naked
<nixternal> 3) listen to the loudest crap ever for 3 hours and see these little blurs fly by you
<nixternal> 4) get drunk
<boredandblogging> i see nothing wrong with 1, 2, and 4
<Madpilot> nixternal, 5) hope for large messy high-speed car crashes
<boredandblogging> ;-)
<nixternal> I have only missed 2 races in the past 25 years
<nixternal> Madpilot: yes, forgot about that one
<nixternal> oh, and the driver they got, he will be in a messy car crash
<johnlittle> Just think of the "Linux crashed" jokes
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: long time, no see
<johnlittle> I only come out of my basement for releases..canonical orders
<johnlittle> how you doing?
<Burgundavia> not bad
<Burgundavia> going to be on the road for tomorrows release
<johnlittle> Any marketing team activity going down?
<nixternal> johnny!!
<johnlittle> are we putting nixternal in a tux suit or something?
<nixternal> johnlittle: I already told that joke, and pissed that Helio idiot off
<johnlittle> :p
<nixternal> I am wearing a Tux suit on Sunday thank you very much
<johnlittle> awesome
<johnlittle> get me some video
<nixternal> everyone in my lug is to broke to own a camera
<nixternal> and I am not about to let them use mine
<johnlittle> I hope release party footage shows up - i cant bear to watch another beryl demo
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Ya, Ubuntu chicago is doing their thing on Saturday, but I won't be there
<nixternal> I have a LUG event to get setup, and for some reason they don't want to listen
<nixternal> I have space to hold 250+ people, projectors, computers, podiums, workstations, you name it
<nixternal> all free
<johnlittle> nice
<nixternal> no, they would rather go and sit in a church basement
<Burgundavia> wierd
<Burgundavia> people are very wierd
<johnlittle> now just get someone to shoot me some video :)
<nixternal> ya, we need to do that
<johnlittle> oh that is weird
<johnlittle> are ya'll gonna handle snakes or something? :p
<nixternal> well, the video for this weekend will be LUGish and not Ubuntu'ish
<nixternal> although 90% of the LUG is Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<johnlittle> I do LUG videos...whatever
<nixternal> one of the guys is a church leader, so he has the space to hold a few people
<nixternal> OK, I will have some flourish video of me spaning the Red Hat teams ass in a battle of the distros
<nixternal> s/spaning/spanking
<johnlittle> Tell him you can't go...Ubuntu is a cult and it just isn't right
<nixternal> oh, and I hugged Tom "Spot" Callaway too, so that might be on video as well
<nixternal> haha
<johnlittle> hey I put up video of jono dancing...I will run anything
<nixternal> I have the Subversion developers giving a talk this weekend at my LUG, and then we have a couple of the original apache devs from back in the day coming out to talk
<johnlittle> cool
<nixternal> and then it is hackathon 2007
<johnlittle> you see the michael dell story making the rounds today?
<nixternal> ya, whoopy
<nixternal> Jesus uses Ubuntu as well, and he is a hell of a lot more powerful
<nixternal> now if we could get Gates or Ballmer to say they use Ubuntu
<nixternal> then we are talking
<johnlittle> good luck with that
<Madpilot> what I found more interesting that "Mr. Dell has one Ubuntu machine" is "Mr. Dell has *no* Vista machines"...
<johnlittle> Gates will roll out a blu themed Warty and call it innovation
<nixternal> Dell used to be a big Linux and Oracle guy back in the day, it does surprise me to see him only running one machine with it
<johnlittle> blue
<nixternal> it being Linux
<nixternal> Madpilot: which I find funny because on CNBC, they interviewed him in his office and he had a Vista machine on his desk
<nixternal> he was showing it off and the dell xps stuff
<nixternal> could have just been for promotional use only though
<Madpilot> evidently it was only there for the interview ;)
<johnlittle> I don't think for a minute that it's his primary machine...but it is interesting that they chose to mention it like that.
<nixternal> ya exactly
<nixternal> well he used to talk highly of Debian back in the 90's and early 2000s
<johnlittle> It's going to be an interesting year. Lots of the old school types will probably end up jumping out of windows
<Burgundavia> well, there was much made of Mark using Kubuntu on his desktop
<johnlittle> Yeah I remember that
<Burgundavia> what most people didn't realize is that Mark uses his Laptop as his primary machine
<Burgundavia> his desktop is rarely used
<Burgundavia> so he had a Kubuntu machine, he just uses Ubuntu primarily
<nixternal> It would be fun though...but it wouldn't be fair. Windows gets to restart after a crash.
<nixternal> gahahahahahahahahahaha
<johnlittle> We all dabble here and there
<nixternal> that is talking about Linux vs. MS at the Indy 500
<nixternal> that is one of the comments from that lame dudes blog
<johnlittle> how about "at least when windows crashes the driver doesn't die a fiery death"
<nixternal> ermm, did you mean Linux
<nixternal> because when Windows crashes the only answer you get from Microsoft is reinstall
<johnlittle> no..talking about that silly linux car blasting into a wall at 200mph and becoming the laughing stock of the tech world
<johnlittle> I worked for NASA..trust me people only remember things that crash. It's wasted money.
<Burgundavia> given the insane cost too
<johnlittle> 350k?
<nixternal> johnlittle: that is because they bought the worst driver money could buy
<nixternal> dude finished 8th by a stroke of luck years ago
<nixternal> other than that, he started 33rd and finished either 28th or 33rd, or hell he didn't even qualify
<nixternal> I will pee myself if he doesn't even qualify
<johnlittle> I haven't followed it - seemed doomed from the start
<nixternal> ya, they won't make the money because they have pissed off the leaders of every Linux community
<nixternal> CEOs of Red Hat, Novell, Canonical, and more
<johnlittle> If you're going to spend a ton of money to sponsor something stick a logo on of of branson's space rockets or something
<johnlittle> Even that would be a waste really
<johnlittle> those deals are for megacorps with money to burn
<johnlittle> we could go the goldenpalace route and fund streakers ;)
<johnlittle> It only costs 10,000 to get someone to paint an Ubuntu logo on their back and run through the superbowls 50 yard line
<johnlittle> naked
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> not certain we really want to be associated with such things :)
<johnlittle> No it wasn't a proposal..I'm just saying
<Burgundavia> then again, Linux for (Naked) Human Beings
<johnlittle> Well..that's how we started
<johnlittle> Remember the porn distro comments?
<Burgundavia> indeed
<johnlittle> I thought those wallpapers were a cool idea. No chance of those coming back
<Madpilot> pity, that
<johnlittle> they didn't exactly scream "enterprise distribution"
<nixternal> Burgundavia: why not associate with nakedness, I seem to remember a wallpaper that showed a nipple. what's so bad about some super fat drunk dudes ass running across the field?
<Burgundavia> yep
<johnlittle> ubuntuvideo.com just passed the 600,000 page view mark (98% of those views being videos)
<nixternal> ya, I keep putting on the walls of bathroom stalls at truck stops "FREE PORN AT UBUNTUVIDEO.COM"
<nixternal> guess it is working out
<johnlittle> just over 100,000 unique IPs - 53% windows
<johnlittle> whatever works ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<johnlittle> the geekier you are the truer that is
<nixternal> haha
<johnlittle> so what time does 7.04 official go live?
<Madpilot> when it's ready
<johnlittle> why did I know someone was going to say that
<Mithrandir> johnlittle: before I go to bed. :-P
<Madpilot> or sometime after the ops in #ubuntu completely loose it and kickban everyone there
<johnlittle> welcome to the jungle
<johnlittle> I hope ubuntu ops have a jar of happy pills..it's going to be a fun week or so
<johnlittle> Burgundavia are you working on any more books?
<Burgundavia> currently working on the revision to the official book
<Burgundavia> in fact, as we speak I am reviewing a cpater
<johnlittle> bad omen...hope you aren't looking for typos
<johnlittle> "cpater"
<Burgundavia> for edgy they had to quiet the whole channel
<Burgundavia> whatever
<johnlittle> I imagine it will only get worse with each release
<boredandblogging> isn't it a nice problem to have?
<johnlittle> There are worse problems to be sure.
<Burgundavia> channel is jsuta bout as busy and NA has not yet hit the 19th
<johnlittle> 19th +14 minutes here
<johnlittle> you are on the east coast right?
<Mithrandir> #ubuntu or some other channel?
<Burgundavia> the former
<johnlittle> I've been watching it for a while. It's like watching one of those video compilation shows full of explosions and car wrecks.
<johnlittle> I think Madpilot just booted a troll
<Madpilot> a very minor troll.
<johnlittle> stop them before they get started
<Madpilot> something like that
<Madpilot> we haven't even broken 1200 yet on #ubuntu - I was excpecting that a while ago
<johnlittle> Is there a known record?
<Madpilot> I suspect we might be at a record right now - 1175
<johnlittle> I bet the www stats are interesting
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I believe we hit 1200 last time
<Madpilot> for Edgy? can't recall
<Burgundavia> hmm, the website seems to be doing better
<johnlittle> nixternal did you do the template change for chi?
<nixternal> yup
<johnlittle> How difficult was it?
<Burgundavia> Mithrandir: did the tour end up on the website?
<Mithrandir> Burgundavia: not yet, but it will.
<Burgundavia> ok, no worries
<Mithrandir> I'll wait for newz2k to wake up and get him to move it.
<Burgundavia> I will bug newz2k post-release to get the communtiy access back up and running
<Mithrandir> yeah, it's easier if you work directly with him about how to do that.
<Burgundavia> given the timeframe between the new website and the release, it is understandable access for the communtiy fell to the side
<Mithrandir> yeah; I doubt it's intentional.  Just so much to do, so little time.
<johnlittle> i still need to wrap that new template around ubuntuvideo ..it isn't going to be trivial
<elkbuntu> Mithrandir, do you need sanity hugs yet?
<Mithrandir> elkbuntu: no, I'm quite enjoying #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-release-party.
<elkbuntu> Mithrandir, :)
<elkbuntu> the party channel has really calmed the others, tonyyarusso is a clever man
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Mithrandir> indeed.
<elkbuntu> congrats on another good job though tollef :)
* tonyyarusso wonders if he would miss the fun if he went to bed for a while, nuts
<Mithrandir> tonyyarusso: what's a while?
<Mithrandir> elkbuntu: cheers.  It's fun.
<tonyyarusso> Mithrandir: Depends whether the alarm works ;)  With no alarm I'd probably sleep 10 hours.  With, I can do anything 30 minutes on up (although my family might think it odd)
<Mithrandir> then I'd cut myself a couple of hours of sleep.
<tonyyarusso> Sounds like a plan.
<juliux> good morning
<elkbuntu> ooh.. #ubuntu's broken 1200.. nice
<johnlittle> a new record
<elkbuntu> i think so
<elkbuntu> cant remember the tops from last release
<juliux> jenda_, i have here 3 mc murphy fourth edition books;)
<Mithrandir> elkbuntu: you're doing a great job in #u-r-p, btw.
<elkbuntu> Mithrandir, thanks :)
<elkbuntu> tony's a genius for thinking of it :) much easier than dealing the same shit in 3 channels
<Mithrandir> indeed.
<juliux> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/biographies/en/msd_computers?c=us&l=en&s=corp michael dell runs ubuntu;)
<juliux> hi mindspin 
<MenZa> Awesome, juliux
<MenZa> I'm surprised they haven't stuffed Linux in their products earlier then
<jenda> juliux: pong
<jenda> awesome! :)
<juliux> jenda, i will wait for more;)
<juliux> #ubuntu 1316 user;)
<jenda> sweet
<jenda> on both accounts 
<jenda> juliux: how quick do you need to get rid of them?
<jenda> because if you're in no hurry, I'll keep ordering till at least 10 accumulate...
<juliux> jenda, do what you want;)
<jenda> the more books, the less the trip will cost me :)
<jenda> ok, cool :)
<juliux> jenda, if the snow comes back i will use them to make some fire here;)
<jenda> chances are, even, that we'll both save a lot of money shipping on the next batch of stickers and shirts :D
<jenda> hahhaaha :)
<jenda> Cnl_Delta: welcome
<Cnl_Delta> ty jenda
<Cnl_Delta> how ya doing jenda? is Fesity Fawn officially releades
<Cnl_Delta> *released
<Mithrandir> Cnl_Delta: not yet.
<jenda> Not just yet, but soon! :)
<juliux> hmpf the bittorrent tracker is not working for feist
<juliux> y
<Cnl_Delta> i hope all the sources are complete. wouldn't want a d/l to be currupted
<johnlittle> ubuntu-release-party is turning into a riot
<tonyyarusso> You could say that
<nixternal> jenda: do you do cloak configs for people?
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, but at least it's a riot in only 1 channel :D
<jenda> nixternal: yep
<jenda> johnlittle: aloha! :)
<johnlittle> yeah we have the confined to the square. Hiya jenda
<nixternal> jenda: ScottK has been waiting for one. It seems Seveas already set it up and what not via the LP cloak account
<nixternal> is it #ubuntu-release-party?
<johnlittle> yeah
<jenda> nixternal: yeah right
<jenda> nixternal: 15:23 <+Seveas> jenda, pretend you're nalioth and set the cloak
<jenda> That's how he sets it up ;)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Burgwork> Mithrandir: is there a reason the static page doesn't link to our Tour?
<Mithrandir> Burgwork: not that I know of; ask newz2000?
<Burgwork> ok
<poningru> Burgwork: ping
<poningru> do you know where the thing is?
<poningru> the tour I mean
<Burgwork> poningru: on the wiki
<poningru> where?
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/RC
<poningru> disappeared
<poningru> nm
<poningru> Burgwork: [11:51:05]  <newz2000> poningru: when traffic dies down, we'll get rid of the static page and the tour is featured prominantly on the homepage
<Mithrandir> poningru: it was move to the web site at the request of Burgwork, iirc.
<poningru> ah gotcha
<sid> elkbuntu: Are the poll statistics up somewhere?
<tonyyarusso> Did Canonical come through on the non-tech-press release?
<jenda> juliux: sweet... I can get to dresden for... well... the price of a shirt :)
<jenda> in fact, I can almost get there and back for the price of a business shirt :-D
<juliux> jenda, cool
<juliux> jenda, by car?
<jenda> no, no - bus
<juliux> ah
<juliux> with rvd?
<jenda> Student Agency and Eurolines have similar prices...
<jenda> what's rvd?
<juliux> a company from dresden
<jenda> nope - it's the two I named.
<juliux> they are also driving by bus to prag every day
<jenda> cool
<juliux> but i think they more expanisve
<jenda> I'll Czech out their site ;)
<jenda> But gargh, both SA and EL only offer such lines that I'd either need to spend the night there, or arrive at some crazy time like 3 AM
<jenda> juliux: wow, actually, their prices are comparable.
<juliux> ah
<jenda> There are three items there... what does "  
<jenda>  Dresden bis  Possendorf"
<jenda> mean, compared to "Dippoldiswalde und  Schmiedeberg"
<jenda> and "Kurort Kipsdorf und  Altenberg"
<jenda> (looks like place names to me...)
<juliux> this are cities in germany
<jenda> ah
<jenda> and 'bis' is 'or'?
<juliux> yes
<jenda> Dresden is the most expensive of the three options, then :)
<juliux> dresden bis possendorf == from dresden to possendorf
<juliux> so bis is not or
<jenda> (26 return ticket)
<jenda> aah, ok
<jenda> I wonder where I'd buy a Prague-Dresden-Prague ticket with them...
<juliux> i have no idea
<juliux> i arrived at an central bus station in prag
<jenda> I know which one... I'll try asking there.
<jenda> Now all that remains is finding a morning route to Dresden and an evening one to Prague.... and not too late because I'll have a very, very heavy backpack :-D
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> i was 2004 for one day in prag
<jenda> cool
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jenda> I could also try hitchhiking...
<jenda> hello Tm_T 
<jenda> ...or ask for a sponsor who'd pay me a luxury hotel on one of Dresden's beaches 'just becaues'...
<jenda> you've got beaches, don't you? ;)
* jenda topples down to bed
<tsmithe> jenda, you really should learn german
<tsmithe> it's a really nice language
<tsmithe> juliux kann nicht jedesmal ubersetzten
<tsmithe> i always mess up the genders :'(
<juliux> jenda, we don't have beaches here
<juliux> jenda, i have a guest bed here;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-20
<MehdiHassanpour> any one has the new ubuntu cover pic in bigger size ?
<Mike_F> hey
<BHSPitMonkey> hey guys
<BHSPitMonkey> we're not doing too good
<BHSPitMonkey> http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_Ubuntu_community_is_insane
<Madpilot> bah. http://digg.com/Digg_Is_Full_Of_Whingers
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<montigab78> hello to every body...
* Tm_T hides the bodies
<Tm_T> what murder?
<Tm_T> I haven't seen any dead bodies
<montigab78> I have translated the latest UWN in italian, but I'm experiencing problems updating it...
<MehdiHassanpour> anybody has the feisty cover pic in bigger size
<MehdiHassanpour> I need it for our front page
<MehdiHassanpour> maybe with this size http://www.ubuntu-ir.org/htdocs/ubuntuir/menu/edgy-cover-mid.jpg
<jenda> mornin'
<Madpilot> Mrh
<jenda> juliux: You have experience making localised CD cases, don't you?
<juliux> jenda, i know who did some but i never did it
<jenda> ok, who did?
<jenda> Do you know how much it cost them?
<juliux> they only make isos
<juliux> no pressed cds or dvds
<jenda> but do they make covers?
<jenda> is what I meant :)
<juliux> we just presse the originial ubuntu iso
<jenda> I meant - localised CD covers/boxes/cases/that thing 
<juliux> ah ok
<juliux> we payed 0,72 per dvd inc. printed cover, printed and pressed cd and box
<juliux> but we made more then 2000 pressed dvds
<jenda> hmm, that sounds promising.
<juliux> we take 800dvds, a german book shop 500, a company 200 and the german unix user group 700
<jenda> cool
<juliux> i think we will make for 7.10 again dvds
<jenda> Did you do this for 7.04?
<jenda> or was it 6.06/6.10
<juliux> 6.10
<juliux> we give them away for 2-5 
<juliux> but students and schools get them for free
<jenda> cool
<jenda> juliux: whee, one business shirt ordered - I'll sum it all up before the deadline, so that you don't get a ton of individual orders from me.
<juliux> jenda, exallent
<juliux> nixternal, ping
<jenda> juliux: have you spammed the forums with the offer of per-order shirts?
<juliux> jenda, not yet
<juliux> jenda, only the german one
<jenda> I'll try to find out if I can get you a sticky.
<juliux> jenda, on ubuntuforums was no real replay after the first shirt session
<juliux> jenda, my idea is to contact the locoteams over the weekend, so they can distribut the idea;)
<juliux> it is easier for me to send the shirts only to one person;)
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> agreed
<jenda> I'll still ask if you can get the sticky on the fo
<jenda> rums.
<jenda> you can charge more there, if you like
<jenda> (ie. better price for locoteams than individuals
<jenda> )
<jenda> It'd even be cool if you upped the price, for example, by 1 (extra) euro, and gave that to the forums ;)
<juliux> normaly locoteams get a better price;)
<jenda> cool
<jenda> am I considered a locoteam? :-D
<juliux> but only if i get one! order;)
<nixternal> juliux: pong?
<juliux> nixternal, sorry have to go, i will talk with you tommorow
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> was just gonna ask him something...
<jenda> damn, someone's having a barbecue in the park and I'm not sure if my keyboard can stand all my drooling :/
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am bbq'n tonight
<jenda> AAARGH
* jenda dies a slow painful death
<nixternal> lol
* jenda looooves barbecue
<jenda> It's one thing you don't get enough of outside the amercian continent :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> very true
<Burgwork> him, no beuno
<Burgwork> boredandblogging: you around and want to work on teh UWN?
<boredandblogging> Burgwork, 
<Burgwork> hey
<boredandblogging> Burgwork, I'm around now, will start filling it up
<Burgwork> sounds good
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, did we want to add anything special for the feisty release?
<Burgwork> first story
<Burgwork> and a special story on feisty press coverage
<boredandblogging> ok
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-21
<jenda> juliux: ping
<juliux> jenda, pong
<jenda> juliux: you can have a 10 day sticky on the forums
<jenda> which is long enough to cover till the shirt ordering deadline.
<juliux> jenda, great
<jenda> I'll probably be buying over 5 shirts myself, btw :)
<jenda> (erm, for the LoCo team, that is)
<juliux> jenda, i will write something as an replay on my old  post
<jenda> Hmm
<jenda> I'd recommend starting a new thread
<juliux> or should i start a new thread?
<juliux> ok i will start a new one;)
<jenda> And ask people to make reservations by email (unless you prefer them on the forums)
<jenda> My experience says an email reservation is a lot easier to trach :)
<jenda> *track
<jenda> When you're done, link me to it.
<juliux> i only accept mail reservations
<jenda> cool
<jenda> as do I ;)
<MenZa> juliux: May, was it?
<juliux> MenZa, 1 may is deadline for reservations
<MenZa> ooh
<juliux> MenZa, ask the ubuntu-dk team if they also want some shirts;)
<MenZa> polo shirts, correct?
<MenZa> I'll send out a small bulletin on the mailing list )
<MenZa> ;)
<juliux> polo shirts, t-shirts, and business shirts;)
<Wicks> did I hear... t-shirts?
<MenZa> Wicks: yes.
<MenZa> juliux: What's your e-mail?
<juliux> MenZa, juliux@ubuntu-de.org
<MenZa> alright :)
<MenZa> sent :)
<juliux> MenZa, the shirts are not printed
<juliux> MenZa, it is a stickery
<juliux> MenZa, and your size is missing
<MenZa> Oh yes
<MenZa> Wait, polos won't be embroided?
<juliux> every thing is embroieded
<MenZa> phew
<MenZa> Size: large
<juliux> we don't make prints
<MenZa> So embroids, like the ones on the polo you sent me
<MenZa> I'm fine by that :D
<juliux> yes
<MenZa> awesome
<MenZa> Want me to re-send it?
<juliux> yes please
<MenZa> Will do
<juliux> thxs
<MenZa> sent, juliux
<juliux> it is easier for me to track all the shirt things
<MenZa> I imagined :)
<MenZa> E-mailing me when they're done?
<juliux> yes
<MenZa> perfect
<mdke> hiya. Anyone working on UWN, I'd appreciate a reply to my mail of 9 April -  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2007-April/001810.html
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> mdke: Have you read the discussion titled 'french addons to the UWN'?
<jenda> mdke: perhaps we'd more appreciate if you added your italian bits to the main UWN instead of making a seperate, edited version.
<juliux> nixternal, ping
<jenda> Quiz today! :)
<jenda> 20:00 UTC
<juliux> tsts
<juliux> jenda, did you have a price?
<jenda> After a looong time
<jenda> juliux: a prize? of course ;) stickers!
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i have here still a dvd i sponsored for the quiz
<jenda> ah
<jenda> ok, I'll give the winner a choice ;)
<jenda> juliux: which version is it?
<juliux> 6.10
<tsmithe> stickers for tsmithe?
<juliux> the old one;)
<jenda> tsmithe: only if you win ;)
<tsmithe> jenda, what about from the last time?!
<tsmithe> and for my birthday? :P
<tsmithe> you said i could have some :'(
<jenda> juliux: I don't think anyone wanted it last time - it seems DVDs interest a different group than the quizes :/
<jenda> tsmithe: I _did_?
<jenda> Jeez, what've I been smoking ;)
<tsmithe> you did indeed
<jenda> tsmithe: did you win a quiz?
<tsmithe> i did
<jenda> and you never got the prize?
<jenda> and you didn't donate it?
<jenda> if that's the case... well, gimme your address ;)
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> i didn't know who to nag, so i just didn't :P
<MenZa> tsmithe :D
<tsmithe> hi MenZa :)
<jenda> tsmithe: ok :)
<MenZa> heya :)
<MenZa> what's up?
<tsmithe> jenda, coolio
<tsmithe> MenZa, work makes me tired
<MenZa> aw :(
<tsmithe> nah it's cool. :)
<tsmithe> i like having a crappily paid job, but it's better than some of my mates
<MenZa> heh
<tsmithe> woo 4.60/hour
<tsmithe> the prices they charge for bread (it's a bakery) are extortionate
<juliux> tsmithe,  4.60==6,7 ?
<juliux> tsmithe,  4.60==6,9 ?
<tsmithe> something like that :P
<tsmithe> and a loaf of white sandwich bread costs 1.26
<juliux> tsmithe, here in dresden you get around 5/h
<tsmithe> that's like 1.89
<tsmithe> juliux, ooh snazzy
<juliux> tsmithe, subway paies between 5/h if you are a beginer and after a few years 6/h
<poningru> gaah
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TheFunkyFeistyCompetition
<poningru> how come I didnt even know about that?
<poningru> no one blogged about it
<tsmithe> juliux, wow so i'm doing quite well for a 15 year old :P
<tsmithe> and you have subway too? :P
<juliux> tsmithe, we have subway here but i am not working there;9
<juliux> tsmithe, some of my friends are working for subway
<poningru> grr
<tsmithe> do they get free subs?
<juliux> tsmithe, not too bad
<tsmithe> poningru, it was on the mailing lists, i think
<tsmithe> juliux, excellent
<tsmithe> still not enough to suffice the venezuela fund, though :'(
<juliux> tsmithe, but i personal don't like subway,
<tsmithe> nor i?
<poningru> tsmithe: I dont see it
<tsmithe> i'll find where:)
<jenda> tsmithe: is extortionate a word?
<jenda> tsmithe: btw, there is an ##english on freenode ;)
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> and what why?
<tsmithe> extortionate is a word
<tsmithe> poningru, well it's not in my inbox. must have been on planet...
* tsmithe checks
<tsmithe> how odd...
<poningru> no dude I checked
<poningru> its no where
<poningru> it wasnt advertized...
<poningru> least he could have done is let the marketing team know about it
<tsmithe> i found out about it, though...
<tsmithe> i have no idea how
<poningru> ...
<jenda> poningru: which?
* jenda looks around
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TheFunkyFeistyCompetition
<jenda> aaah
<jenda> it was on the fridge
<tsmithe> aaahhh
<poningru> wth
<poningru> how come it wasnt on digg or anything?
<tsmithe> jenda, but i never or hardly ever, check the fridge...
<tsmithe> so how did i see it?
<nixternal> juliux: pong?
<poningru> I never check the fridge
<juliux> nixternal, we will make polo and t-shirts again, this time black and navy blue ones
<nixternal> bigger too right?
<juliux> nixternal, ??
<nixternal> the 2x was to small
<juliux> nixternal, ohh
<juliux> nixternal, we will make from S up to 4xl this time
<nixternal> lenght wise, and was a little tight in the arms
<nixternal> juliux: you make them that size, I will order more :)
<juliux> nixternal, we can make 4xl or 3xl but we need a reservation for this sizes until the first of may
<juliux> nixternal, same for black shirts
<nixternal> 4xl might be to much for me, but I think I would get one or two for my old man, and take the the 3xl for myself
<nixternal> so 2 4xl one blue one black, and 2 3xl one blue one black
<nixternal> polos
<nixternal> I might have you through in a t-shirt or 2 as well
<nixternal> so you can count on me for a couple
<juliux> nixternal, you can also ask your local ubuntu group;)
<mdke> jenda: sorry, that doesn't make sense to me. The italian version is not something which is appropriate for the international community, but it includes the best parts of the international uwn. It's essentially uwn, localised
<juliux> the only thing is i need a e-mail until the first of may, because we have to order them on the second may
<nixternal> ya, them guys aren't big, and our one big guy I am affraid probably couldn't even fit in the 4xl
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: ^^ juliux is making more shirts
<MenZa> juliux: what are the prices of polo shirts, t-shirts and business shirts?
<nixternal> juliux: you think you can make a pricelist up so I can just post it and let my monkeys look at it ;)
<nixternal> business shirts?
<nixternal> what???R#$#
<mdke> jenda: currently, the UWN has a link to an italian translation which is essentially duplicating effort and creating the problem that we have to keep contacting those translators individually to help them contribute to the italian community's newsletter
<mdke> jenda: I'm simply asking the link be changed
<jenda> mdke: kk
<juliux> nixternal, oh yes i forgot it is also possible to get some business shirts
<nixternal> jenda: that mdke guy is everywhere!
<jenda> mdke: the link should definitely be changed, yes
<juliux> MenZa, t-shirt 10, polo 15, business 20
<nixternal> juliux: damn you, so that means I will have to buy more
<juliux> nixternal, what is your e-mail adress? i will send you a summery
<nixternal> juliux: those prices, they don't cover 2xl through 4xl though correct?
<nixternal> nixternal@ubuntu.com
<juliux> nixternal, correct
<nixternal> do that, I am going to go out and enjoy the weather a little bit
<juliux> nixternal, i will write you an mail with all the details
<jenda> juliux: could you CC me, please? :)
<nixternal> juliux: ya, put each size there, and then I will fire that off to my guys and try and do a 1 order bit with you
<juliux> jenda, ok
<nixternal> well, maybe multiple so we don't have to pay that tax crap
<jenda> juliux: what's the price on XXL, XXXL and XXXXL?
<nixternal> jenda: did you buy one of the shirts last time?
<juliux> jenda, hm wait a moment
<jenda> nixternal: oh yes
<nixternal> man, they are top quality and I couldn't believe the price
* jenda hm waits a moment :)
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> nixternal: uhum :)
<MenZa> all being printed in black and blue, juliux?
<jenda> nixternal: I could easily believe the price.... but the quality was well worth it ;)
<mdke> jenda: right. Who can do that? (I've now seen the thread about the french add-ons, I'll reply on list)
<nixternal> k, I am going to go enjoy the hot weather in Chicago which is odd since it just snowed last week
<jenda> nixternal: I got two ;)
<jenda> mdke: you can
<juliux> MenZa, not printed, it is a stickery;
<nixternal> same here, kthxbye ;)
<jenda> mdke: just fire up the wiki, open the UWN template, change it.
<MenZa> well yes
<MenZa> embroid, correct?
<jenda> juliux: wtf is a stickery? :)
<jenda> (stitchery?)
<MenZa> I think he means a "sticker"
<MenZa> oh, stichery!
<MenZa> embroid
<mdke> jenda: is it just the template that needs changing?
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> mdke: I believe so
<juliux> jenda, sure it is not printed
<poningru> mdke: done
<jenda> mdke: you can also correct the prvious releses, but I wouldn't do that
<mdke> sure
<mdke> poningru: thanks
<juliux> MenZa, it is a embroidery not printed
<MenZa> but all will be available as black and blue, correct?
<MenZa> I got that part, I just say "printed" anyway. It's a habit.
<juliux> jenda, a stitchery it mixed it with the german word;9
<juliux> MenZa, yes
<MenZa> good, good
<mdke> I think we can change the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter link too, to point at the landing page for the italian edition
<jenda> juliux: 
<juliux> MenZa, but black only via reservation;9
<MenZa> alright :)
<jenda> mdke: sure
<poningru> mdke: not changing the template just yet
<poningru> asking corey, beuno and somerville
<jenda> juliux: and the forum threaad? :)
<MenZa> Do you have any pictures of the last ones you made, juliux?
<mdke> poningru: so what did you change?
<juliux> jenda, yes
<poningru> mdke: the current UWN
<poningru> issue 37
<juliux> MenZa, http://ubuntu.juliux.de/shirt/polo.jpg
<MenZa> and the t-shirts you did?
<mdke> poningru: ah, thanks
<MenZa> t-shirt.jpg?
<juliux> MenZa, sorry i lost the picture from the t-shirt, i have so search for it
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> np :)
<mdke> poningru: I've done the template
<jenda> juliux: that wasn't a yes-no question, I want the link :)
<juliux> jenda, it comes later the day;)
<poningru> mdke: thats good I dont wanna get yelled at for changing the template ;p
<jenda> juliux: sweet ;)
<jenda> juliux: once done, lemme sticky it.
<juliux> jenda, sure
<jenda> juliux: I think it should be a big help advertising.
<jenda> juliux: any chance the prices might go down with the number of orders going up?
<mdke> poningru: :)
<juliux> jenda, i can try it if i have the total number
<jenda> juliux: in the thread, you can also appeal on the buyers to contact their LoCo and see if it's getting any in bulk.
<jenda> howgh
<jenda> mdke, poningru - I don't think changing the link should get any yells.
<mdke> I'm happy to take yells
<juliux> jenda, we allready get a damn good price there, the normal shops in germany which are selling foss shirts want 20 for a poloshirt so we are 5 under there price
<jenda> mdke, poningru - however, it should be considered in the light of the discussion on the ML
<jenda> juliux: cool
<mdke> yes, I'm replying now to that
<jenda> juliux: I'm not saying it's a bad price - I'm saying it's a lot of money :)
<juliux> jenda, i know
<MenZa> Published on ubuntu-dk, juliux
<MenZa> :)
<juliux> MenZa, thanks a lot
<MenZa> no problems
<MenZa> expect a flood of e-mails tonight
<jenda> juliux: I think I'll have to start accepting bribes when doing staff duties ;)
* jenda runs
<juliux> MenZa, hehe
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> No, what's my cut?
<MenZa> ;)
<juliux> jenda, i am not sure if you are then longer a staff;9
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> lol
<juliux> nixternal, how do you call a shirt that you wear with a suit ?
<jenda> button-up shirt?
<MenZa> ^
<juliux> ok
<mdke> jenda / poningru: replied. Thanks for your help.
<jenda> anytime
<poningru> yep
<juliux> jenda, your e-mail pls
<tsmithe> jenda@ubuntu.com
<jenda> juliux: @ubuntu.com
<jenda> tsmithe!!!
<tsmithe> :P
<jenda> this channel is publically logged!
<tsmithe> spambots don't craw the logs
<juliux> jenda, nixternal e-mail send
<jenda> tsmithe: :/
<poningru> tsmithe: uh... how do you know?
<tsmithe> tsmithe@ubuntu.com
* jenda roars at tsmithe
<tsmithe> poningru, cos i post mine all the time...
<poningru> jenda: it doesnt matter your emails are available through list.ubuntu.com/archive
* jenda roars at poningru 
<poningru> :p
<juliux> MenZa, there is the first e-mail from dk ;)
<poningru> I should probably get my membership
<MenZa> :O
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> poningru: you aren't a member?
<poningru> ...
<poningru> yeah I know
<MenZa> that was quick, juliux
<juliux> MenZa, yes realy quick
<poningru> I just need to finish my wiki page
<boredandblogging> hello everyone
* poningru waves
<boredandblogging> how's it going poningru 
<poningru> allright I guess
<poningru> cant wait for earth day celebrations
<jenda> 
<poningru> Robin williams, jack black, Tom Hanks and others are coming to our little town
<boredandblogging> wow, where is this?
<poningru> gainesville, FL
<poningru> http://www.sierraclub.org/scp/filmfest/103.asp
<poningru> http://www.gainesville.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070416/SUNFRONT/704160318
<boredandblogging> thats right
<jenda> juliux: ping :)
<jenda> jules, I'd like to know what state the four books that have arrived are in.
<juliux> jenda, pong
<juliux> jenda, still 4
<jenda> I mean, quality :)
<juliux> jenda, 2 looks like if the comes from a libery
<jenda> damaged, not damaged, falling apart, burned, acid-burned, half-missing, etc :)
<juliux> jenda, the others are looking good
<jenda> ok, coolio :)
<jenda> juliux: will the button-ups have pockets?
<jenda> I've got requests for pocketed shirts only :)
<juliux> jenda, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> juliux: how much are the shirts?
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, what is your e-mail address?
<Admiral_Chicago> freddymartinez9@ubuntu.com
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, you have a mail;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> quiz in 30 minutes...
* juliux is too good for the quiz so he will not join the quiz channel
<Admiral_Chicago> its on Python...i'd lose
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, conversion rates...let me think
<jenda> juliux: hehe :)
<jenda> Admiral_Chicago: xe.com/ucc
<Admiral_Chicago> jenda: sudo apt-get install keurocalc
<juliux> MenZa, one more order from dk;)
<juliux> hm perhaps i should make a public raice between the locoteams;)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll have to see what my bank account is lookin like
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, you don't have to pay bevor the end of may
<Admiral_Chicago> juliux: ah, I see but I need to do that anyways.
<juliux> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> juliux: when are you looking to ship
<juliux> at the beginign of june, after we get the money
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, last time shipment cost 12,90 for 2 shirts
<jenda> juliux: teh team that orders the most gets one shirt free? :)
<juliux> jenda, for example
<juliux> would be an interessting race;)
<jenda> And do I get one free for suggesting it? ):
* jenda runs
<jenda> *:)
<juliux> jenda, perhaps you get a 1/20 shirt for free;)
<jenda> :-D
<jenda> perhaps ;)
<MenZa> juliux: :D
<randomwalker> after a couple of hours of using feisty, my thought was "damn, this doesn't feel like linux"
<randomwalker> none of the fist pounding, the head banging
<randomwalker> didn't really need the command line
<randomwalker> so i was wondering ubuntu should be branded as ubuntu, and deemphasize the linux part
<randomwalker> any thoughts?
<jenda> randomwalker: we've already been saying it's "Ubuntu" not "Ubuntu Linux" for years ;)
<randomwalker> oh, i understand that
<randomwalker> but somehow the average person isn't getting the message
<randomwalker> it's just thought of as "just another linux distro"
<randomwalker> everyone seems to ask "so why is this one any different"
<randomwalker> i don't know how to fight that perception, but i think it's important to
<tsmithe> well, it gets an awful lot more mainstream press coverage than any other distro
<randomwalker> ok
<jenda> randomwalker: emphasize 'for human beings' ;)
<jenda> I know what you mean - it's just not easy to get the point accross
<jenda> hell, I'm having trouble getting the Czech LoCo understanding that :?
<jenda> :/
<randomwalker> ok, here's a sad story
<randomwalker> don't worry, it's on topic
<randomwalker> at my school, the admins are evil
<jenda> quiz in a minute :)
<randomwalker> i mean, pure evil. you'll see shortly
<randomwalker> they have ubuntu installed on all the school machines
<jenda> randomwalker: join us in #ubuntu-trivia and win 5 stickers </spam> ;)
<randomwalker> which is great, right?
<randomwalker> except they all run fvwm2
<randomwalker> most of the students (and faculty) don't know any better
<randomwalker> and think that's what linux looks like
<randomwalker> it hurts me physically every time i see thi
<randomwalker> this
<randomwalker> sometimes someone will walk past my gnome desktop
<randomwalker> they are struck by its simplicity and will ask, 'hey, how do do that'
<randomwalker> but most use fvwm2 the whole time, and suffer through it
<randomwalker> anyway, my point is, this hurts ubuntu branding
<jenda> ouch
<randomwalker> all these people are going to think that's what ubuntu looks like
<randomwalker> free software, gpl and all that, but we can exercise control over the brand, right?
<randomwalker> if you want to call it ubuntu you have to run gnome as default
<randomwalker> kubuntu/kde 
<randomwalker> etc
<randomwalker> ?
<jenda> correct
<jenda> you should
<randomwalker> sorry, i should what?
<jenda> erm, run gnome as default if you call it Ubuntu
<randomwalker> really? is that like, enforceable?
<randomwalker> i mean, is there a rule somewhere that i can point at these people?
<tsmithe> you can't bloody enforce it unless you remove packages from repos
<tsmithe> or separate repos out
<tsmithe> which is sad, i agree
<tsmithe> and i feel your pain
<tsmithe> just make a huge fuss on showing off your gnome
<randomwalker> i remember something like this with firefox
<randomwalker> debian couldn't call it firefox for some reason
<tsmithe> how did the sysadmins install ubuntu without seeing gnome, and liking it?
<randomwalker> oh, these people are from the 70s
<randomwalker> they are totally command line unix people
<randomwalker> they only care about two things
<tsmithe> so they installed ubuntu server + fvwm2?
<jenda> randomwalker: well, if you want to distribute something that doesn't run with gnome, that would be enforceable
<randomwalker> security (by which they really mean covering their asses)
<jenda> randomwalker: however, just having it running somewhere... I'm afraid not.
<tsmithe> jenda, but distributing over a network doesn't count
<randomwalker> and how easy it is for them to do daily admin tasks
<randomwalker> i see. ok
<jenda> tsmithe: well, depends...
<randomwalker> it does have gnome installed
<randomwalker> its just no one knows how to run it
<tsmithe> jenda, in a school? i hardly think it does?
<jenda> I guess you could try ;) Lawyers are good at that type of thing.... but do you want to go there.
<tsmithe> *no ?
<randomwalker> because it doesn't even run x by default, you hvae to login in from the terminal and type startx, which takes you to fvwm2
<tsmithe> :S
<randomwalker> gnome requires messing with .xinitrc
<tsmithe> that is insane
<randomwalker> no way they're going to do that
<randomwalker> yeah, i know
<randomwalker> only reason i'm running gnome is that i've been messing with xinitrc since circa 1999 so i know how to do it :)
<tsmithe> how sad
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-22
<randomwalker> hey check this out -- http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/04/ubuntu_word_on.html
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> already in the UWN
<randomwalker> cool
<randomwalker> i was an intern at MS once, and about half the threads in the interns mailing list were... distro wars :) i hope they've been won by now!
<Burgundavia> heh, that is funny
<randomwalker> the other half were of course, vi vs emacs :) :)
<randomwalker> is there an rss for this weekly news thing? i don't see one
<Burgundavia> yes, vai the fridge
<randomwalker> strange.. fridge is in my reader, and looking at the site i recall seeing all the recent posts _except_ the newsletters
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> migth be a bug
<randomwalker> nah, probably just a bug in my memory
<jenda> randomwalker: that's beautiful :)
<randomwalker> jenda: the MS thing? yeah, that was fun 
<jenda> I meant the Starbucks thing :)
<randomwalker> right
<boredandblogging> hello
<jenda> morning
<Burgundavia> hey boredandblogging and jenda
<Burgundavia> has anybody seen beuno?
<boredandblogging> hi Burgundavia 
<jenda> not for a while, no.
<boredandblogging> is anyone tackling the feisty press coverage story?
<Burgundavia> hmm, ok
<Burgundavia> I will be doing some work tomorrow on the UWN, but feel free to dive into the feisty press coverage stuff
<Burgundavia> plan to release tomorrow night
<jenda> Burgundavia: let me know once you're done, I'll put it on the forums.
<Burgundavia> ok, will do
<boredandblogging> ok, I'm  going to start posting some links of press coverage, broken down into sections
<jenda> Burgundavia: beuno, somerville32 and the other forums mods can do the same, btw
<Burgundavia> ok
<jenda> Folks, read and reply: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=243
<boredandblogging> jenda, lol, gutsy got fixed on the wiki, maybe we should edit the post as people fix the wiki?
<jenda> maybe ;)
<boredandblogging> i wouldn't mind put in the new fixes, but I don't think I can edit other peoples posts
<boredandblogging> s/put/putting
<jenda> nope, you can't...
<jenda> ...but...
<jenda> ...we might be able to do something about that.
<jenda> I'll have to discuss with beuno and somerville32 ;)
<boredandblogging> haha, ok
<juliux> good morning
<tsmithe> morning juliux 
<jenda> morn
<jenda> Burgundavia: I have an excuse from beuno :) He's seriously ill or something to the effect.
<Burgundavia> hmm
<jenda> I gave him a choice of canned excuses, and he chose that one.
<jenda> He said he'd get to it tomorrow, unless someone did it before him.
<jenda> It's 6 AM in his timezone or something, innit?
<jenda> Speaking of which, you really should go to bed, Burgundavia ;)
<Burgundavia> yes, yes it is
<Burgundavia> and 2am here
<jenda> You moved west?
* jenda had the impression you were from somewhere in ontario
<jenda> then again, I have bad impressions all the time...
<Burgundavia> nah, I have been in BC all the time
<Burgundavia> tonyyarouso is from ontario
<jenda> cool
* jenda gets back to work
<tsmithe> rargh http://www.spreadubuntu.co.uk/resources
<tsmithe> needs diy collaboration
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> tsmithe: do you know who runs it?
<tsmithe> yes! he keeps posting to ubuntu-uk
<tsmithe> i told him to collaborate
<tsmithe> and that diy existed
<tsmithe> but he's having none of it
<jenda> gargh
<jenda> I _hate_ when they do that.
<tsmithe> same
<tsmithe> i'll tell him again
<jenda> what's worse, I'm so busy now that I can't really give it the time it deserves.
<tsmithe> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2007-April/004063.html
<tsmithe> etc etc
<tsmithe> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2007-April/004098.html
<tsmithe> the archives haven't synced so we don't have his latest message
<jenda> UGH
<jenda> They have _my_ poster on there!
<jenda> These are the times when I curse the GPL ;)
<tsmithe> hmm
<jenda> Heh, they link to my price list...
<jenda> funky
<jenda> tsmithe: would you happen to have some sort of IM handle for the guy?
<tsmithe> i wouldn't, no
<jenda> Could you get one for me? :)
<jenda> or drag him on IRC...
<jenda> I'll write him a mail.
<jenda> tsmithe: Cc'd
<tsmithe> cool
<jenda> or, Bcc'd, to be exact.
<tsmithe> excellent :)
<tsmithe> and it was a CC actually
<jenda> yes, it was, but he didn't know ;)
<tsmithe> hehe
<tsmithe> did you get a reply, then>
<tsmithe> *?
<jenda> not yet
<jenda> Please review the formatting in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412032
<jenda> If you want anything changed, say it now, because it'll be automatically generated from now on :)
<juliux> jenda, the link to the german uwn is broken
<jenda> gargh
<jenda> that's not my fault :)
<jenda> juliux: make a forward on the wiki, i guess.
<juliux> no i will not make the forward;)
<juliux> jenda, there is only a german kwn i think
<jenda> ok
<jenda> KWN???
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> K W N!
<jenda> Jeezus.
<juliux> jenda, and they don't translate everything
<jenda> juliux: don't try to make me angry - I have work to do today ;)
<juliux> jenda, i will stop it now;)
* jenda growls quietly
* juliux is back in the kitchen
<jenda> don't spill soup in your keyboard... ;)
* tsmithe got a new keyboard
<tsmithe> with F key!
<tsmithe> and control!
<jenda> haha
<jenda> mine has that too... it must be an old feature.
<tsmithe> it cost 24
<tsmithe> :S
<tsmithe> cheaper than the 80 dell were charging
<juliux> wb tsmithe 
<tsmithe> hi juliux :)
<MenZa> juliux: any more ;)?
<juliux> MenZa, 3orders from dk including your one
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> juliux: what about your sticky? :)
<jenda> MenZa: we're even ;)
<MenZa> jenda: rauwr ;)
<jenda> MenZa: but my orders total 5 shirts ;)
<juliux> jenda, no results unilt know
<MenZa> jenda: damn ;P
<jenda> juliux: I mean, have you had it made?
<MenZa> mine are 4.
<MenZa> at least
<jenda> hehe
<MenZa> I have 2, plus the two other orders
<jenda> MenZa: OTOH, mine aren't sent in yet
<MenZa> haha
<jenda> (2+1+2 here)
<jenda> Well, i'll be sending them in as one, because I'll be picking the shirts up personally :)
<juliux> jenda, not yet
<jenda> juliux: dooo eeet :)
<jenda> juliux: a sticky in the cafe will get lots of attention
<juliux> jenda, which subofurm?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> cafe
<juliux> community cafe?
<jenda> yup
<jenda> Don't worry, it's authorised spam :)
<MenZa> lol
<juliux> jenda, can i add you as an conctact for the cz team?
* juliux wants to have a list who collect order in which country
<jenda> juliux: of course
<jenda> juliux: add a not that Czech buyers don't need to pay shipping ;)
<jenda> note
<jenda> juliux: or just link here: http://forum.ubuntu.cz/viewtopic.php?id=9255
<jenda> it has all the prices and sizes transcalculated
<jenda> and explains ordering and stuff.
<juliux> CZ people please visit http://forum.ubuntu.cz/viewtopic.php?id=925
<jenda> sure
<jenda> or 'please check out' ;)
<juliux> what is netherlands? NL ?
<jenda> yup
<juliux> jenda, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2507581
<juliux> jenda, btw i hate vbulletin
<jenda> hehe
<MenZa> vBulletin rocks.
<juliux> sometimes it is so brocken
<jenda> juliux: are you sure the word is stitchery? I'd use embroidery
<MenZa> or just embroid ;p
<juliux> embroidery
<juliux> is the other word;)
<jenda> mind if I do a grammar check on the rest of it? ;)
<juliux> jenda, now i have booth;)
<jenda> booth?
<juliux> stitchery/embroidery
<jenda> ah, ok
<jenda> both ;)
<juliux> yes
<juliux> sorry
<jenda> "We will have the following things available [B] only[/B]  with a reservation made before the
<jenda> first of May 2007![/U] "
<jenda> I'd recommend ;)
<juliux> ah shit there are still the _
<jenda> Polo Shirt 220gr/sqm, black, Size 3XL-XL <<< Isn't that supposed to be 3XL-4XL?
<juliux> yes
<juliux> fixed
<jenda> s/carriage/shipping/
<juliux> are you sure??
<jenda> yes
<jenda> I fixed it ;)
* jenda runs
<juliux> i have no problem if an admin fixed my posts;)
<jenda> Stickied and title edited a bit
<juliux> i am out for an icecream;)
<jenda> enjoy it :)
<jenda> I hope you're going with some fine lady ;)
<juliux> thxs jenda 
<juliux> yes with my girlfriend;)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> there
<jenda> Ubuntu Shirts - T, Polo & Button-up + embroidered logo (needs reservation before 5/1)
<jenda> That would be more interesting to the casual reader than the fact that there have been other shirts before ("second edition")
* Vorian wants some polo's
<jenda> Vorian: order them, then :) $20 isn't all that much!
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> Vorian: they're awesome
<MenZa> I'm wearing mine right now
<jenda> MenZa: we shouldda had them when we met up ;)
<MenZa> hehe
<jenda> tsmithe: I'm 56% done with the sample ;)
<tsmithe> cool :D
<jenda> juliux: I hear there's an Ubuntu ad in the Berlin subway... true? false?
<juliux> jenda, that is right
<MenZa> :O
<jenda> awesome :)
<MenZa> awesome ^_^
<MenZa> Any pictars?
<juliux> jenda, i will observe the thread perhaps we have some pictures for the next uwn
<jenda> juliux: that would be awesome
<juliux> nixternal, is US 54152 in the near of you?
<juliux> sorry US 64152
<nixternal> dunno
<nixternal> juliux: that is where imbrandon is from, that is KC, about 8 hours from my house
<juliux> nixternal, ok
<juliux> nixternal, i have an request for shirts from there;)
<jenda> Americans... always measure distance in hours...
<nixternal> yup
<jenda> I measure distance in $s, s or beers.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I don't drink anymore, so the beers won't work
<jenda> I don't drink either.
<jenda> Beers aren't considered drinking, though.
* jenda runs
<jenda> BTW, Ubuntu is better than beer: http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+beer&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
<MenZa> So... we'll start saying "Free as in Ubuntu" now?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> :)
<jenda> but it's just as ambiguous as if you just said 'free'
<jenda> This one is even better: http://www.google.com/trends?q=boobs%2C+beer%2C+ubuntu&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
* jenda runs for his life
<poningru> HAH
<tsmithe> jenda, you don't drink like i don't breathe
<jenda> tsmithe: hehe
<jenda> tsmithe: I got in touch with that spreadubuntu guy
<tsmithe> oh yea?
<jenda> he seems quite ok
<tsmithe> cool :)
<tsmithe> "hehe"?
<jenda> hehe @ 17:27 < tsmithe> jenda, you don't drink like i don't breathe
<tsmithe> ahh :D
<mrmonday> hi all
<mrmonday> does anyone know whats going on with the fcm site?
<jenda> fcm?
<mrmonday> full circle magazine
<mrmonday> I can't reply o anything/pm anyone/see the sidebars
<mrmonday> *to
<jenda> /j #fullcirclemagazine 
<jenda> (splitters ;))
<mrmonday> splitters?
<jenda> yeah, they insist on a seperate channel :)
<boredandblogging> i'm still wondering why they have a separate forum
<boredandblogging> on their own site
<jenda> juliux: weehee, it seems I might be getting 6 shirts...
<juliux> jenda, cool
<juliux> jenda, the dk team is in front with 9
<jenda> gargh
<jenda> They are richer ;)
<juliux> hehe
<MenZa> haha :D
<MenZa> owned, jenda :D
* jenda kicks MenZa 
* MenZa does the Denmark-is-Awesome dance
* jenda slouches away
<MenZa> awww
<jenda> MenZa: I never said CZ was a god place ;)
<jenda> *good
<jenda> I like my view, though.
<juliux> MenZa, the dk team is only in front because i don't count the shirts from the german team;)
<jenda> Damn, I never even invited you to my place :) I shouldda - I've got the best view of Prague ;)
<MenZa> :D
<tsmithe> jenda, my view is nicer
<tsmithe> ich hab ein schoenes(?) aussicht
* tsmithe gives up with german
<juliux> tsmithe, ich habe eine schoene aussicht
<tsmithe> you used google
<tsmithe> wait
<juliux> tsmithe, and normaly Aussicht and not aussicht, but we are on irc;)
<tsmithe> i thought you were jenda
<tsmithe> *doh*
<tsmithe> juliux, i know
<tsmithe> i don't use capitals on irc :)
<tsmithe> i had a feeling "sicht" was feminine
<juliux> tsmithe, did you learn german at school?
<tsmithe> i am doing
<juliux> tsmithe, that is right die sicht
<jenda> tsmithe: hehe
<tsmithe> just spent a fortnight living with a german family
<juliux> tsmithe, cool
<tsmithe> and i still can't get aussicht right
<jenda> tsmithe: I'm sure you don't. I don't have a camera to prove it though.
<juliux> tsmithe, that is to short
<tsmithe> yep
<tsmithe> although i learnt useful words like fernglas and entscheidung
<tsmithe> der fernglas?
<juliux> tsmithe, i was last year 8 week ins london, that was better then 7 years english at school
<tsmithe> das entscheidung?
<tsmithe> juliux, i'm sure
<juliux> tsmithe, das fernglas die entscheidung
<tsmithe> lucky you
<tsmithe> crap
<tsmithe> see why are jendas so hard
<jenda> hum?
<tsmithe> i meant "genders"
<juliux> tsmithe, der, die, das is very hard for non native german speakers
<jenda> oh, in the language ;)
<jenda> tsmithe: try latin, it has three
<jenda> tsmithe: or Czech, for that matter
<tsmithe> juliux, but i find it easy in french...
* tsmithe goes inside
<tsmithe> and latin was easier too
<juliux> tsmithe, i never learned french
<tsmithe> mais pourquoi pas?
<juliux> tsmithe, i learnd latin and russian
<jenda> juliux: quo vadis? :)
<juliux> jenda, lol
<jenda> eo rus
* tsmithe wishes he could have continued with latin
<jenda> tsmithe: study law ;)
<tsmithe> and i can just get my ma to teach me russian
<tsmithe> jenda, nah. don't want to *be* my mother
<juliux> jenda, menjet sawut juliux;
<tsmithe> juliux, :P
<jenda> juliux: :D
<juliux> kak tibija sawut?
<jenda> juliux: zdrastvuj
<tsmithe> menja sovut toby (that's how i would transliterate it)
<juliux> jenda, it is a long time ago i spoke russian;)
<MenZa> Russian is awesome :o
<jenda> However, I honestly hate russian ;)
<tsmithe> juliux, that's all i ever learnt as well
<tsmithe> jenda, why?
<MenZa> jenda: Nostrovika!
<MenZa> XD
<tsmithe> MenZa, agreed!
<MenZa> jenda: :D
<jenda> tsmithe: political reasons :)
<juliux> jenda, i think it is now more then 4 years
<tsmithe> jenda, meh. that's silly
<MenZa> I still remember that, jenda ;)
<MenZa> The language is awesome
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Nazdarovje is what you meant, maybe? :)
<juliux> nastrovje wom
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> :(
* tsmithe doesn't know what that is...
* tsmithe really needs to go inside
<tsmithe> it's freezing out here
<juliux> google can also translate into russian;)
<tsmithe> juliux, transliterally or with the alphabet?
<juliux> tsmithe, no idea
<tsmithe> hmm ok :P
<juliux> tsmithe, test it;)
<tsmithe> when i'm inside
<tsmithe> hands are too cold :S
<juliux> pff
* tsmithe strolls across the field
<tsmithe> bbiab
* tsmithe is nice and warm now
<tsmithe> google time!
<tsmithe>   ?
<tsmithe> it's not right...
<jenda> tsmithe: I understand perfectly, but can't answer :)
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> can't as in can't, or don't want to?
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I don't know enough russian - only passively.
<juliux> jenda, you don't want to know it or you realy don't know it?
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I actually considered learning it, but there's way too much to do.
<adamant1988> Hello all
<jenda> yo, adamant1988 
<adamant1988> jenda: How are you today?
<jenda> Considering calling it a day.
<jenda> yourself?
<tsmithe> obviously his head exploded
<adamant1988> Oh sorry
<adamant1988> was reading
* adamant1988 slaps chatzilla
<jenda> hehe
<adamant1988> jenda: I'm ironing out the kinks in a proposal I want to start working on.. there has been a good bit of interest and really no one has done anything to tear the idea down
<adamant1988> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Open_Mentoring
<adamant1988> Would you mind taking a look?
<adamant1988> There have been a couple people who have expressed interest in working with me on this, but a lot of legwork needs to be done... lots of conversations need to be had.
<jenda> adamant1988: sorry, i can't really pay it the attention right now :/
<jenda> it's late and I'm already multi-tasking
<adamant1988> jenda: understandable. Haha. Welcome to my life. (I've got major ADD)
<jenda> I'm quite sure I'd get that on a stamped paper if I asked for it, but meh ;)
<jenda> (I mean, for myself, not for you :D
<jenda> )
<adamant1988> jenda: stamped paper? 
<jenda> as in, get diagnosed
<adamant1988> Oh, diagnosis.
<adamant1988> Yeah, I have that
<adamant1988> I don't medicate though, I don't like the drugs
<beuno> Burgundavia: hi
<beuno> jenda: sorry about last night
<beuno> it was 6am, and I wasn't "alone"  :p
<beuno> boredandblogging: around?
<jenda> hehehe :)
<beuno> so... what's up with UWN?
<beuno> ah, it needs a lot of work..
<beuno> I've got an installfest coming up next weekend
<beuno> so tha't why I haven't been around that much
<beuno> its the "Flisol", Festival Latinoamericano de Software Libre
<beuno> and ubuntu is the chosen distro
<beuno> so I'm coordinating a lot of stuff
<beuno> so I'll have even less time next week
<jenda> beuno: good luck with that ;)
<beuno> jenda, thanks it's my first "event", and I think the ppl who organize it have put a little too much faith in me, but we'll see  :D
<beuno> at least I got Ubuntu to be the official distro
<beuno> and I'm taking my ubuntu and xubuntu stickers with me  :D
<jenda> interesting... ;)
<jenda> sweet :)
<beuno> I'll make sure to take a lot of pictures and gather information
<beuno> I mught add something about it to the UWN too, I don't know yet
<beuno> *might
<jenda> you should
<jenda> at leaste as a loco event.
<beuno> aaargh, I have to eat something, i haven't had lunch yet and it's almost 7pm
<beuno> I'll add it and go get something to eat  :D
<jenda> I have to sleep, otoh.
<jenda> good night :)
<boredandblogging> hi beuno 
<vor> k-lg-mjjjr
<beuno> hey boredandblogging, how's it going?
<boredandblogging> not much
<boredandblogging> think Burgundavia was going to write something about the feisty press coverage for the UWN
<boredandblogging> I'm about to put the bug stats in 
<beuno> great
<beuno> I've got little time right now
<beuno> so Im going to grab some lunch
<beuno> and then I'll try to squeeze in some time
<boredandblogging> ok
<beuno> I'll be here for sure in about 4 or 5 hours to get it released
<beuno> bbl
<Burgundavia> hey beuno
<beuno> hey Burgundavia
<beuno> just when I'm about to leave...  :p
<beuno> sorry about the delay with the UWN
<beuno> I explained a bit above 
<Burgundavia> no worries
<beuno> I've still got some things to do today, but I'll be here later to finish up whatever is left
<Burgundavia> I am going to be out for a bit, but will work on later tonight
<beuno> translations seemed to be working pretty well lately, don't they?
<beuno> Burgundavia: great, that will make two of us then
<Burgundavia> yep, they seem to
<randomwalker> someone told me yesterday that "ubuntu gets far more coverage in the mainstream press than any other distro"
<randomwalker> how do you measure that?
<randomwalker> right now fedora has more hits on google news than ubuntu
<Burgundavia> subjectively
<randomwalker> and this is right after a ubuntu release
<Burgundavia> randomwalker: fedora also maybe getting hits for non-linux stuff
<Burgundavia> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2Cdebian%2Cfedora
<randomwalker> Burgundavia: it's been a while since hats have been in the news :)
<randomwalker> Burgundavia: hey that's pretty cool
<Burgundavia> ie: we are destroying them :)
<Burgundavia> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2Cdebian%2Cfedora%2Cnovell%2Csuse&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
<randomwalker> firefox had a team for contacting reporters to correct errors and misconceptions in news articles
<randomwalker> if ubuntu has one i'd like to be part of that
<Burgundavia> generally we do that
<Burgundavia> if you see something, send a polite note
<randomwalker> ok
<Burgundavia> http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=1
<Burgundavia> wow
<randomwalker> yeah, i saw that yesterday
<randomwalker> i'm not sure if last 7 days is representative -- pclinuxos is in second place and i don't even know what that is
<Burgundavia> 7 day is representative of the last 7 days
<randomwalker> ok
<Burgundavia> it tends to be very variable, based on teh current release
<Burgundavia> 6 month is a better indicator
<Burgundavia> but 5k is a insanely high
<randomwalker> thats true
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-14
<ligemeget> Isn't #86 out?
<ligemeget> Also, I subscribed the DIY team to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/better-pr-for-new-releases - mostly because I couldn't find any marketing-team to subscribe
<Mirv> boredandblogging: Hi. I sent the Finnish (fi) translation of the press release to your @ubuntu.com address now, GPG encrypted. Please ask if you have anything to ask regarding it.
<ligemeget> Wait.. Is the press release translatable?
<ligemeget> i didn't think anything on ubuntu.com was directly translatable..
<Mirv> ligemeget: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2008-April/002074.html
<ligemeget> thanks
<ligemeget> boredandblogging, I'm passing Mirv's link on to the ubuntu-dk guys. I think there may be some official ubuntu members amongst them. I, sadly, am not one :( - I'm just the translator guy
<sbc> boredandblogging: Here?
<sbc> beuno: Here?
<sbc> boredandblogging: beuno: I'm from the Danish team. We might be interested in translating the press release mentioned here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2008-April/002074.html.
<ligemeget> sbc, boredandblogging er vist fra vestkysten. Jeg tror han sover...
<sbc> ligemeget: Forbandede tidszoner! ;) Men jeg håber han svarer når han en gang kommer forbi kanalen...
<ligemeget> sbc, så håber jeg du stadig er logget på til at besvare det :)
<ligemeget> btw ligemeget == Lhademmor
<ligemeget> apparently the whole channel is asleep...
<juliux> that is a normal state here
<juliux> katkin, can you help me to get hardy cds for the linuxtag in berlin?
<katkin> juliux: you just need to send a request to ShipIt
<juliux> katkin, does they allready take request for hardy?
<katkin> yep
<juliux> ok
<juliux> can you approve that request?
<juliux> for the last event we get 15 cds :(
<katkin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<katkin> I can't approve CD requests
<juliux> i know the url but this package ist not realy for an event like linuxtag
<katkin> juliux: sorry, IRC just crashed on me
<katkin> juliux: we have a process in place for ordering CDs for a reason
<juliux> cool
<katkin> juliux: there is nothing I or anyone else can do to affect this
<katkin> juliux: please refer to this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<juliux> katkin, i hoped marketing can do more then i
<katkin> juliux: if you put your request in, it will be considered just like all of the other requests
<katkin> feel free to copy me in on your request e-mail so I can see the response, but apart from that, there is nothing else I can do
<juliux> sorry to say that in this hard words but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds is nothing for an event linux tag
<juliux> i will think about to press our own cds for hardy
<sirex`> boredandblogging: online?
<sirex`> cody-somerville: online?
<sirex`> beuno: ?
<cody-somerville> Heya sirex` 
<sirex`> cody-somerville: I talked to you few days ago, but we not finished..
<cody-somerville> sirex`, Did you send me an e-mail?
<sirex`> I'm not ubuntu member, but I'm contact person of LithuanianTeam which is not approved yet. But I would like to get hardy perss release to translaet it.
<sirex`> cody-somerville: no I havn't send you e-mail.
<sirex`> cody-somerville: So is there are any chances to get press release for translation?
<cody-somerville> sirex`, You'll have to start from the beginning sorry. What language do you want to translate the press release into?
<sirex`> I would like to translate it to Lithuanian Language.
<cody-somerville> and what loco team are you a member of?
<sirex`> LithuanianTeam.
<sirex`> Here is our wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LithuanianTeam
<sirex`> cody-somerville: are you still there?
<cody-somerville> sirex`, Yes, sorry. Just busy :)
<cody-somerville> sirex`, The press release will be available on April 22nd for translation into Lithuanian
<sirex`> cody-somerville: how can I deliver it at that time?
<cody-somerville> I'm not sure I understand the question.
<sirex`> Is press release at April 22nd will be published in ubuntu.com or loco teams can get it some how through email before publication?
<sirex`> Sorry for my english :/
<cody-somerville> On April 22nd, unofficial loco teams and individuals who are not Ubuntu members will be able to get access to the press release.
<sbc> cody-somerville:  I'm from the Danish team. We might be interested in translating the press release mentioned here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2008-April/002074.html.
<Syntux> boredandblogging, Hey nick, I'd like to translate the PR into Arabic but I'm not ubuntu member yet.
<mdke> hi
<mdke> I'm told that an Italian community member requested a copy of the press release for translation purposes but was denied
<mdke> boredandblogging / beuno - can you please remedy that
<mdke> in an open community where the object is to spread Ubuntu to as many people as possible, that attitude is just silly
<beuno> mdke, I haven't rejected anyone,  :/   boredandblogging, do you know anything about it?
<mdke> it was cody, I'm told
<mdke> I mean, I understand a reasonable level of discretion is required, but to take things to the extreme of rejecting people who ask in good faith, is just silly
<mdke> these aren't state secrets
<mdke> so, can I perhaps have a copy? The Italian community has already prepared an official press release which has been approved, but it would be nice for reference
<beuno> mdke, on it's way
<mdke> thanks
<beuno> :)
<mdke> sorry for venting, but excessive levels of secrecy bother me
<beuno> mdke, understandable, it's just that it's a bit delicate because if it gets leaked, we're going to loose whatever trust we've got from Canonical. But I agree, it's been too strict
<mdke> beuno: I can see from the email that quite a lot of pressure was put on, and I can see the reasons too. If this hadn't been an Ubuntu member who asked, it wouldn't have bothered me. But the whole point of ubuntu membership is to build a network of trusted contributors
<beuno> mdke, absolutely, the only condition was for it to be an Ubuntu Member, that was discussed
<beuno> not sure what happened in the this particular case
<mdke> beuno: thanks for helping out
<mdke> passed on with suitable disclaimer
<beuno> mdke, np, sorry for all the confusion
<mdke> beuno: digging deeper, seems like the confusion was on my side - in fact cody gave it to an italian contributor but he refused to disclose it to other members; I had misunderstood the position.
<mdke> beuno: apologies to cody in his absence
<beuno> mdke, aaah, I'm glad then  :)
 * mdke clears the egg off his face and goes to bed
<beuno> mdke, don't worry about it, things tend to deform a bit when hoping over too many users and languages  :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-15
<DPic> Please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_Final_Push_Linux_in_Stores
<Loki3> Hello
<popey> aaaargh, couldn't resist any longer.. bought a laptop bag from the Canonical shop
* boredandblogging changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #86 is out! UWN #87 in progress
<Syntux> boredandblogging, you there?
<vikram> Hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-16
<Ace2016> oh cool, whats in here?
<Prefix> lol
<Ace2016> LoCo?
<Ace2016> what do you guys do in here?
<Prefix> yeah its like local teams that advertise ubuntu i think
<Flannel> Ace2016: LOcal COmmunity.  Country (and more) based teams that promote Ubuntu
<Flannel> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Ace2016> so is ubuntu the distro linked with ubuntu cola?
 * Ace2016 doesn't like ubuntu cola
<DPic> hello all
<Flannel> Ace2016: No
<Flannel> Howdy DPic
<DPic> what should we talk about at out last meeting before the hardy release? 
<Ace2016> how can ubuntu cola and ubuntu the distro be not related but still go under the name ubuntu?
<Ace2016> DPic: whats new in it
<DPic> Ace2016: what's new in hardy? 
<Ace2016> changes to the installer and wubi
<DPic> i mean, what were you asking
<Flannel> Ace2016: the same way you can have Apple records and Apple macintosh
<Ace2016> still, its kind of messed up, didn't ubuntu trademark its name? or can it not because its a dictionary word
<Flannel> Ace2016: There is a trademark, but trademarks only apply to the same realm.  Unless you're implying that drinks are somewhat close to computers
<Flannel> Ace2016: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Ace2016> i still think the link is bad, if people don't like the cola they might shy away from the distro
<Prefix> Flannel, thats intresting, I didn't know trademarks were limited to the same type
<Ace2016> so in theory i could have a company called microsoft that imports tiny pillows?
<DPic> and they might not like the distro if canonical goes after a cola company for their name
<Ace2016> can't they ask them to change their name?
<Ace2016> http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/software/windows-vista-soft-drink-191357.php
<Ace2016> i want that
<Flannel> Prefix: Its not "same type" its same realm, or some other noun.  Like two food based products would count, for instance.
<Ace2016> omg apple juice in a white can with a grey apple logo, that'd be AWESOME!
<DPic> are there people willing to digg this post about getting linux in stores for me? 
<Syntux> boredandblogging, I'm interested in translating the PR into Arabic
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-17
<DPic> anybody have anything to put on our agenda for the next meeting? 
<boredandblogging> DPic: probably need to keep encouraging LoCos to share flyers and posters
<DPic> yeah
<Flannel> DPic: California came up with some neat CD sleeves.  We're almost ready to release them for general consumption
<DPic> cool
<Flannel> Speaking of, what are the *actual* official colors of each flavor?
<Flannel> since, the wiki lists conflict for Ubuntu anyway
<Flannel> the wiki being this page : 
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Flannel> then the Ubuntu Palette (png/svg) vs the Hex colors above it
<tonyyarusso> Say, does anyone know of a good starter guide to using Gobby?
<BHSPitMonkey> man gobby
<BHSPitMonkey> Flannel, better asked in #ubuntu-artwork
<Mirv> boredandblogging: any news on the plans on having the press release multi-lingually published at ubuntu.com? I'd guess you already have a few translations back.
<Mirv> (mine included)
<hubuntu> hello
<magicfab> boredandblogging, ping - re: press releases
<magicfab> boredandblogging, I'd like to have access to translate adapt them for release in QC, Canada (french) and Colombia (spanish), two teams I am the contact for.
<magicfab> beuno, cody-somerville ^
<cody-somerville> magicfab, I was going to get a friend of mine to do the French Canada but I haven't had a chance to send it to him yet so I'll send it to you.
<magicfab> cody-somerville, k
<cody-somerville> magicfab, Can't you get it internally? I thought you worked for Canonical.
<magicfab> cody-somerville, no. If I told you why I'd have to kill you :)
<magicfab> And I specially can't do this while "on the job"
 * magicfab turns on the strobe light on his community hat
<magicfab> (and yes I work at C.)
<magicfab> when/how will we know when it can be released ?
<cody-somerville> The embargo is lifted on the 22nd
<cody-somerville> magicfab, I'm at work so it'll be a few moments before I can sendi t
<magicfab> :) do you also have the spanish or I need to bug beuno ?
<hubuntu> I want to approach a laptop (Compal branding) manufacturer here in Scandinavia to see options for them to either distribute the PCs with Ubuntu or at least test the machines with the system and put the info on the laptop testing team
<hubuntu> I have a contact inside the company (have sold many before as I worked as a reseller) and we explored the option for 2 years ago
<hubuntu> They had their own distro (zeptix) for like 3-4 years ago
<magicfab> hubuntu, are you trying to convince them to actually certify the machines formally ?
<hubuntu> I don't think they are up to using money on it at the certification level
<cody-somerville> magicfab, What do you mean the spanish one?
<hubuntu> but they sure are up to offer an option..
<magicfab> cody-somerville, spanish press release
<hubuntu> They sell computers today with Windows and the "No OS" option
<cody-somerville> magicfab, I don't have the Spanish translation no.
<hubuntu> www.zepto.no
<hubuntu> zepto.com
<magicfab> hubuntu, you can show them http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/ for examples of other manufacturers going through that. as that list grows I imagine people will refer to it when buying.
<magicfab> hubuntu, the LaptopTestingTeam content is badly outdated
<hubuntu> I know
<magicfab> hubuntu, but the templates there are the next best thing to actual formal certification.
<hubuntu> ok, so If I approach to them (either as an entusiast or as a business card holder) I should recommend certification?
<hubuntu> have some prices available
<hubuntu> ?
<magicfab> hubuntu, are doing business with them or just being a nice community member ? :)
<hubuntu> I am not sure quite right at the moment
<hubuntu> It depends on what they want/need
<hubuntu> I'm always up for business, but I put my community role first when it comes to Ubuntu
<magicfab> If they express interest you could let them know about Canonical's formal certification, get that information first. 
<magicfab> You can also propose yourself to do the LaptopTeamTesting stuff, I guess.
<hubuntu> I mean they have serious GNU/Linux interest
<hubuntu> they even had zeptix!
<magicfab> Just makre sure they don't confuse your offer (community or business) with Canonical's
<hubuntu> rthat's the idea
<hubuntu> I want to approach to them and do the Laptoptesting thing for free
<magicfab> As far a using the Ubuntu trademark, if you are an Ubuntu member you can use it. Just always make sure they understand YOU are not Ubuntu by yourself :D
<hubuntu> and If something else arises, well then I give them Mark's email ;)
<magicfab> Take a good read of this: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/hardwareprogramme
<hubuntu> I have
<hubuntu> I', thinkking of how to combine both roles, but It all depends on what they want
<magicfab> Then you know Mark is not handling that ;)
<hubuntu> I know, I'm just kidding
<hubuntu> I gave them CDs when Dapper came out
<hubuntu> They did some testing, but then the company got sold...
<hubuntu> Now the company is been sold back to the original stakeholders and we'll see what happens ;)
<magicfab> interesting
<magicfab> be careful when offering things for free (like work). Companies often think it's worthless and may get used to it.
<hubuntu> I know this guys and they know I work as a consultant, but they also know I'm very entusiastic about Ubuntu
<hubuntu> So they are up for selling some more machines, and that's good
<hubuntu> and I'm up to make ubuntu grow, just because I can ;)
<magicfab> What is the community like in Scandinavia ?
<hubuntu> that's good too, right?
<hubuntu> Very active
<magicfab> sure, although certificaiton is just one part - they will probably have to support that, which means training their staff on it. Or paying someone to support that.
<hubuntu> but ina strange way...
<hubuntu> yeah, I see the company I work for as the support partner If the question arises, but before that Time we will of course have become partners
<magicfab> from Ecuador ? 
<hubuntu> with Canonical
<hubuntu> Norway
<hubuntu> I live in Oslo ;)
<magicfab> I am confused - I thought you lived in Ecuador
<hubuntu> I am the contact member for ubuntu-ec
<hubuntu> but live in Oslo
<hubuntu> it's a networked world, you know ;)
<magicfab> I know. I am the contact for Ubuntu-co. and I live in Montreal, Canada. We should start a support group.
<hubuntu> pretty much like you & ubuntu-co
<magicfab> Oh, sometimes there are big voids of disconnected people, you know :)
<hubuntu> I will take contact with these guys and let you know
<hubuntu> Now I have some FLISOL organizing to do
<magicfab> go!
<magicfab> I have a router to un-brick :)
<magicfab> see you around
<hubuntu> has anyone here by any chance contact (as in I can call him) with carl or other System76 people?
<hubuntu> Ireally need to get in contact and buy some stickers from them
<MenZa> hubuntu: http://system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=24
<hubuntu> thanks MenZa !
<MenZa> np.
<Flannel> Anyone have a rough estimate of the amount of programs in Ubuntu repos?
<beuno> Flannel, IIRC, it should be around ~30k
<Flannel> beuno: there are only 25K packages
<beuno> Flannel, well, there you go
<Flannel> beuno: packages include libraries, etc
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-18
<hubuntu> anyone out there right now with an ubuntu sticker in ther PC or laptop?
<juliux> i hope you mean on ther pc;)=
<hubuntu> I guess I do
<hubuntu> do you have it?
<hubuntu> Where can we find an up to date ubuntu mirror list?
<juliux> i have thousands of this stickers;9
<hubuntu> really? I have been trying to get a hold onm some from system76
<hubuntu> but no answer (I sdid get a batch once, but I gave all away)
<hubuntu> I tried to buy them from them too, but no answer there either, so I'm making a print shop here in oslo print them
<hubuntu> but I need the excat size (I gave them ALL away, not keeping even one)
<hubuntu> exact
<juliux> we produced them on ower own
<juliux> if you also need some ask jenda 
<juliux> he produced them for us
<hubuntu> You have the aluminium stickers?
<hubuntu> They are AWESOME!
<juliux> we have them as plastics
<hubuntu> do you have the specs of them?
<juliux> no
<juliux> i just said jenda pls make us 6000stickers;)
<hubuntu> like size and materials involved? And how much do you pay for them anyway? I will be paying for this myself you know... 
<hubuntu> jenda works at system76 or what?
<juliux> no
<juliux> he produced them on his self
<hubuntu> like in: printed them himself?
<juliux> yes
<hubuntu> wow.. Well I have no printer and I rather pay someone then fix it myself
<hubuntu> have too many things to do
<hubuntu> and no printer ;)
<hubuntu> jenda are you there? Do you have the size of the stuckers?
<hubuntu> anyone please just grab a ruler and do the trick? 
<hubuntu> please?
<maynards-girl> where is there information on the rights/use f using the ubuntu logo?
<Mirv> maynards-girl: probably http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<maynards-girl> mirv: thank you
<maynards-girl> that's exactly what i needed
<Mirv> np
<maynards-girl> i'm trying to promote ubuntu at my university and i wanted to use the logo
<Mirv> maynards-girl: yeah, most probably it's just fine. one possibly interesting source of various stuff is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing , we're using poster source files from http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/ to create our Finnish vesrion of Ubuntu poster, too: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_julisteet
<Mirv> there's lots of stuff around, but I'd say _very_ unorganized at the moment
<maynards-girl> mirv: thank you once again
<MagicFab> boredandblogging, cody-somerville, beuno I didn' t get anything regarding the press release for translation/adpatation (for Canada/French, Colombia/Spanish)
<MagicFab> beuno, do you have a Spanish version I can adapt ?
<beuno> MagicFab, oh, hey
<beuno> hm, I haven't got the spanish version back yet
<beuno> I can send you the english one though
<beuno> thought you'd already got it, so I ignored the ping yesterday  :)
<MagicFab> beuno, english is good, I'll translate it
<beuno> MagicFab, sent
<MagicFab> beuno, entonces te mando de vuelta en espanol "internacional " :)
<beuno> MagicFab, heh, fantastico, gracias!
<MagicFab> es un poco largo, alguien mas esta trabajando en el ?
<MagicFab> sorry, i didn' t even notice we switched to spanish
<beuno> MagicFab, happens. Well, yes, I sent it out, but I haven't gotten anything back, so I'll poke them and see if they made any progress
<xander21c> ﻿ hardy release party in peru http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/node/256
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-19
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I'm translating the Hardy press release and I've just noticed that it has some links to pages on https://wiki.canonical.com/ (which aren't public)... Should I just leave them like that?
<boredandblogging> RainCT: drop the link
<juliux> beuno, do you know who writes and controlls this guidelines? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<beuno> juliux, it was decided at UDS Sevilla
<juliux> beuno, and who controls it?
<juliux> "We reserve the right to remove any feed that is inaccessible, flooding the page, or otherwise interfering with the operation of the Planet. We also have the right to move clearly offensive content or content that could trigger legal action."
<beuno> juliux, I suppose it's a shared thing between the CC and Canonical
<juliux> hmm
<juliux> ok
<beuno> and, that refers to Canonical I believe
<beuno> Corey was one of the main drafters
<juliux> hmmm
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-20
<DutchLoki> hello
<jenda> juliux: they're in the making :)
<juliux> jenda, cool
<boredandblogging> jenda: ping
<jenda> boredandblogging: pong
<jenda> boredandblogging: good night :) (see PM)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-13
<bencrisford> Hi everyone
<bencrisford> Is there a meeting on the 2nd of may?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-17
<bencrisford> ive made a nice lil docbook for spux project, but because spux is for multiple distros...
<bencrisford> i need the "global.ent" and the "gnome-menus-C.ent"
<bencrisford> in the same package, how do i link to them if they are in the same directory?
<bencrisford> because i tried just "global.ent" but yelp crashed when viewing the docbook
<Takyoji> Is there anything suggested to show/give to a new user of Ubuntu (geared towards general users)
<Takyoji> Like for learning of something necessary, etc
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-19
<olive> hello
<olive> anybody knowns where we can find CD cover and label of the 9.04 ?
<olive> the sources or something similar
<Takyoji> I'll see if I can find something..
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #138 is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue138
<Takyoji> olive: Yea, I can't really find where the official disc covers would be. Perhaps some else may pop in for a second and have a suggestion soon
<olive> no problem. I stay here
<Takyoji> Are there retailers that sell coverless burnable CDs/DVDs?
<Takyoji> because that's one thing I'm curious of as I haven't ever come across such a thing, since all I can ever find is burnable discs with printed labels
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-04-25
<kari> Hello
<tshirtman> hi, i'm from the french loco (ubuntu-fr) and as for every realease we are preparing our ubuntu-party in paris, for the occasion (as 6 months ago) we are creating a full french iso (examples and integration of didier roche's "simple as ubuntu" free ebook, among other modifications) in this process we need some up to date material
<tshirtman> in the current iso the logos in examples/logos are not the last one for example (i redid all the screenshots but did not found the logos; i just remember they are somewhere)
<tshirtman> and to make the cd presentation, we would need the eps or svg or whatever of the new presentation
<tshirtman> is it possible to get this? we need to have the cd and artworks ready at least two weeks before our the party, and we need to make all text on it in french, so as soon as possible would be cool :P
<tshirtman> (our party is 29-30 may)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-18
<ThomasWang> What is Bug #1?
<BHSPitMonkey> heh
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-21
<stjohnmedrano> happy easter everyone...
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-23
<Cube``> hey guys!
<Cube``> i'm looking for something like this for ubuntu: "Fedora Ambassadors are experienced contributors to the Fedora Project who are responsible for representing, promoting, and expanding the Fedora Project and its ideals to the larger F/LOSS community and the public at large."
<coz_> Cube``,  I kn ow there is a link  for marketing , hold on .. let me see if I can find it
<coz_> Cube``,  in the topic of this channel is also a link to join the mailing list as well,, you probably want to do that 
<Cube``> yeah, i just found that page on the wiki coz_ !
<coz_> ok cool
<coz_> Cube``,  if no one answers right away here  dont get frustrated,,, just hang out,, also you can join the #ubuntu-arteam  channel and see what's going on there as well... although I am a memeber ,, not much goes on there ")
<Cube``> haha yeah
<Cube``> im a designer too
<elky> Cube``, try /msg ubottu members
<Cube``> i know that these channel are dead
